# India's Top Five Achievements Since Independence ( 1947 )



## Chanakyaa

*India's Top Five Achievements Since Independence ( 1947 )
*​
*AS India completes 65 years of its independence on August 15, 2012, it is time to reflect on what the nation has achieved in this period. One can reel out dozens, possibly scores, of achievements but then these have to be special, unique and extremely select. Five should be a good number and a challenge!*

So, here we go!

*If the question were to be regarding achievements of India as a nation since the Indian civilization began millennia ago, there is no doubt that India has been a world leader in diverse fields, not just spiritualism.*

India invented the decimal and the Number system millennia ago. Zero was invented by the Indian prodigy in astronomy and mathematics, Aryabhatta (476-550 CE). Great Britain&#8217;s oldest university, Oxford, came into existence only in the year 1167. India&#8217;s Takshashila University was the world&#8217;s first which was established in 700 BC wherein more than 10,500 students from all over the world pursued higher studies in more than 60 subjects.

* The University of Nalanda, built in the 4th century BC, is another feather in the Indian cap. It&#8217;s a pity that for various socio-political reasons the two ancient Indian universities could not sustain, while Oxford University continues its glorious run uninterruptedly.*

*The value of pi was first calculated by Budhayana, who actually is the father of the concept known to the modern world as the Pythagorean Theorem. Budhayan flourished in the 6th century, long before the European mathematicians dominated the world stage.*

*India is the birth place of algebra, trigonometry and calculus. It was a thousand years ago when Sridharacharya used numbers as big as 1053 while the largest numbers in the world then, used by the Greeks and the Romans, were 106.*

But then this is the past. What about the present: the contemporary India? 

*The five top most achievements of the independent India, according to me, are as follows.*

*1. Maintaining its unity and integrity:*





This is the most important achievement of India since independence because India has survived its modern map despite diverse challenges, despite an over a quarter century-long proxy war from across the borders and stiff terrorism-related challenges on domestic and foreign fronts. More importantly, despite such challenges India&#8217;s secular fabric and its amazing unity in diversity have remained intact.





*2. India&#8217;s vibrant democracy:*

India has remained an island of democracy amid a vast ocean of autocratic rules in the neighbourhood. India has been a pulsating, throbbing democracy and has emerged as the largest democracy in the world. 




*Right from the days of Pandit Jawahar Lal Nehru and Sardar Vallabh Bhai Patel, when the two topmost Indian leaders often differed drastically from each other on core issues, to the contemporary times of Anna Hazare, India has continued on the democratic path. Whenever a general election has thrown out a government, the new dispensation has taken over. Peacefully. Many a times. *

*This is India&#8217;s victory!*

*3. The aam aadmi (common man)-specific programs: *

* Few other countries in the world would have taken up such programs and implemented these with such gusto as India has. The list is long, but on top of the chart would be the Pradhan Mantri Gram Sarak Yojana, Right to Information (RTI), Right to Education (RTE) and the Mahatma Gandhi National Rural Employment Guarantee Act (MGNREGA). *

India&#8217;s most ambitious developmental project perhaps, the Right to Food is in the pipeline. This would inevitably pave the way for Right to Medicare and Right to Shelter and many more other rights that are enshrined in the Indian Constitution but have not yet been delivered.

*4. India&#8217;s Space Program: *




India&#8217;s modest efforts to conquer the space that began in 1975 with the successful launch of its first satellite Aryabhatta in 1975 have now come of age. Today, India is among the select few space powers in the world to launch foreign satellites and eye a big chunk of the $ 200 billion commercial rocket launch industry.

* India has sewn up space agreements with over 20 countries. More importantly, it is now preparing for its Mars Mission in December 2013. It is no mean achievement for a country that was finding it difficult to feed its own people till it successfully embarked on a Green Revolution nearly half a century ago, is now aiming literally for the stars!*




*5. The Nuclear and Missile programs: *

*No other programs have beefed up India&#8217;s defence and forced the world to acknowledge India&#8217;s strides in the field of defence and science and technology as these two. In fact the Point number 5 in this list is a supplementary to the point number 1. India&#8217;s prowess in the field of missile technology is a strong deterrent for the enemies. *




*The nuclear program and the missile program form an integral part of this. India has been running the two programs simultaneously and successfully. India&#8217;s missile program is spearheaded by such missile systems as the Agni, Prithvi, Akash and Nag. BrahMos, the world&#8217;s fastest Cruise missile jointly developed by India and Russia, is the newest addition to the Indian missile bouquet.*

These, in my view, are top five achievements of India since independence. India&#8217;s Herculean efforts in combating poverty, illiteracy and unemployment do not find a mention in this list, though they are covered in point number three. This is largely because India as a nation was expected to fare better than it has thus far. 





*6. The Growing Economy :*


*India is the leading economy of the decade and the role is quite mesmerizing and demanding. With a historical trend of increasing growth rate Indian market has always been a potential area for creation of new jobs. There a number of reasons which have led India to this very stage involving decisions of precise and decisive nature.*




This leads us to the five top failures of India in the past 65 years. Perhaps we can call them &#8220;challenges&#8221;, instead of &#8220;failures&#8221; because these are, and have to be, the templates for any government that comes to power in the next few decades. 

*The five &#8220;challenges&#8221; are: (i) corruption, (ii) population explosion, (iii) poverty, (iv) illiteracy, and (v) unemployment. If India wants to become a global superpower, then these challenges have to be met. India has the required resources, given its very high percentage of young population. It is up to the leaders to deliver and also up to the people as to what kind of leaders they choose to ensure early deliverance.*


*Inspiration : The Saudi Gazette* ( Link )

Reactions: Like Like:
36


----------



## 3Idiots

*Green Revolution.. was a very BIG one.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Iggy

XINIX is back with feel the articles!!!

It is always a pleasure reading your posts mate!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 3Idiots

Then, the *Indian Institutes of Technology *

.... even "corruption" doesn't get you an admission to an IIT.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Gora

Back with a Bang Xinix

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

3Idiots said:


> *Green Revolution.. was a very BIG one.*


Definately. It Must Be There.


----------



## Koovie

XiNiX said:


> *India's Top Five Achievements Since Independence ( 1947 )
> *​
> *AS India completes 65 years of its independence on August 15, 2012, it is time to reflect on what the nation has achieved in this period. One can reel out dozens, possibly scores, of achievements but then these have to be special, unique and extremely select. Five should be a good number and a challenge!*
> 
> So, here we go!
> 
> *If the question were to be regarding achievements of India as a nation since the Indian civilization began millennia ago, there is no doubt that India has been a world leader in diverse fields, not just spiritualism.*
> 
> India invented the decimal and the Number system millennia ago. Zero was invented by the Indian prodigy in astronomy and mathematics, Aryabhatta (476-550 CE). Great Britains oldest university, Oxford, came into existence only in the year 1167. Indias Takshashila University was the worlds first which was established in 700 BC wherein more than 10,500 students from all over the world pursued higher studies in more than 60 subjects.
> 
> * The University of Nalanda, built in the 4th century BC, is another feather in the Indian cap. Its a pity that for various socio-political reasons the two ancient Indian universities could not sustain, while Oxford University continues its glorious run uninterruptedly.*
> 
> *The value of pi was first calculated by Budhayana, who actually is the father of the concept known to the modern world as the Pythagorean Theorem. Budhayan flourished in the 6th century, long before the European mathematicians dominated the world stage.*
> 
> *India is the birth place of algebra, trigonometry and calculus. It was a thousand years ago when Sridharacharya used numbers as big as 1053 while the largest numbers in the world then, used by the Greeks and the Romans, were 106.*
> 
> But then this is the past. What about the present: the contemporary India?
> 
> *The five top most achievements of the independent India, according to me, are as follows.*
> 
> *1. Maintaining its unity and integrity:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most important achievement of India since independence because India has survived its modern map despite diverse challenges, despite an over a quarter century-long proxy war from across the borders and stiff terrorism-related challenges on domestic and foreign fronts. More importantly, despite such challenges Indias secular fabric and its amazing unity in diversity have remained intact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Indias vibrant democracy:*
> 
> India has remained an island of democracy amid a vast ocean of autocratic rules in the neighbourhood. India has been a pulsating, throbbing democracy and has emerged as the largest democracy in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Right from the days of Pandit Jawahar Lal Nehru and Sardar Vallabh Bhai Patel, when the two topmost Indian leaders often differed drastically from each other on core issues, to the contemporary times of Anna Hazare, India has continued on the democratic path. Whenever a general election has thrown out a government, the new dispensation has taken over. Peacefully. Many a times. *
> 
> *This is Indias victory!*
> 
> *3. The aam aadmi (common man)-specific programs: *
> 
> * Few other countries in the world would have taken up such programs and implemented these with such gusto as India has. The list is long, but on top of the chart would be the Pradhan Mantri Gram Sarak Yojana, Right to Information (RTI), Right to Education (RTE) and the Mahatma Gandhi National Rural Employment Guarantee Act (MGNREGA). *
> 
> Indias most ambitious developmental project perhaps, the Right to Food is in the pipeline. This would inevitably pave the way for Right to Medicare and Right to Shelter and many more other rights that are enshrined in the Indian Constitution but have not yet been delivered.
> 
> *4. Indias Space Program: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indias modest efforts to conquer the space that began in 1975 with the successful launch of its first satellite Aryabhatta in 1975 have now come of age. Today, India is among the select few space powers in the world to launch foreign satellites and eye a big chunk of the $ 200 billion commercial rocket launch industry.
> 
> * India has sewn up space agreements with over 20 countries. More importantly, it is now preparing for its Mars Mission in December 2013. It is no mean achievement for a country that was finding it difficult to feed its own people till it successfully embarked on a Green Revolution nearly half a century ago, is now aiming literally for the stars!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5. The Nuclear and Missile programs: *
> 
> *No other programs have beefed up Indias defence and forced the world to acknowledge Indias strides in the field of defence and science and technology as these two. In fact the Point number 5 in this list is a supplementary to the point number 1. Indias prowess in the field of missile technology is a strong deterrent for the enemies. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The nuclear program and the missile program form an integral part of this. India has been running the two programs simultaneously and successfully. Indias missile program is spearheaded by such missile systems as the Agni, Prithvi, Akash and Nag. BrahMos, the worlds fastest Cruise missile jointly developed by India and Russia, is the newest addition to the Indian missile bouquet.*
> 
> These, in my view, are top five achievements of India since independence. Indias Herculean efforts in combating poverty, illiteracy and unemployment do not find a mention in this list, though they are covered in point number three. This is largely because India as a nation was expected to fare better than it has thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6. The Growing Economy :*
> 
> 
> *India is the leading economy of the decade and the role is quite mesmerizing and demanding. With a historical trend of increasing growth rate Indian market has always been a potential area for creation of new jobs. There a number of reasons which have led India to this very stage involving decisions of precise and decisive nature.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This leads us to the five top failures of India in the past 65 years. Perhaps we can call them challenges, instead of failures because these are, and have to be, the templates for any government that comes to power in the next few decades.
> 
> *The five challenges are: (i) corruption, (ii) population explosion, (iii) poverty, (iv) illiteracy, and (v) unemployment. If India wants to become a global superpower, then these challenges have to be met. India has the required resources, given its very high percentage of young population. It is up to the leaders to deliver and also up to the people as to what kind of leaders they choose to ensure early deliverance.*
> 
> 
> *Source : The Saudi Gazette* ( Link )



*How can the space and missile program come infront of the economic achievements? *

We lifted millions out of poverty and millions are following each year, thats far more important than reaching the moon or the mars (hopefully next year)

And yes, making the country self reliant on food is also very important!


----------



## Ambitious.Asian

Nice reading....


----------



## selvan33

January 18, 2006, 10:20 pm
India&#8217;s Greatest Achievement
By NICHOLAS D. KRISTOF
A reader sent me a speech that Amartya Sen gave in which he too compared India and China. He was generally more sympathetic to India&#8217;s prospects vis-a-vis China than I was, but the point that he made that I most agreed with has to do with an Indian achievement that gets very little attention.

India is a country that is more than four-fifths Hindu, yet its top three officials are not Hindu. The president is a Muslim, the prime minister a Sikh, and the head of the ruling party a Christian. That is impressive, and it&#8217;s hard to imagine any other country being so.


AND THIS A SMALL PROOF FOR XINIX's *feeling* WORDS.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Koovie

selvan33 said:


> January 18, 2006, 10:20 pm
> India&#8217;s Greatest Achievement
> By NICHOLAS D. KRISTOF
> A reader sent me a speech that Amartya Sen gave in which he too compared India and China. He was generally more sympathetic to India&#8217;s prospects vis-a-vis China than I was, but the point that he made that I most agreed with has to do with an Indian achievement that gets very little attention.
> 
> *India is a country that is more than four-fifths Hindu, yet its top three officials are not Hindu. The president is a Muslim, the prime minister a Sikh, and the head of the ruling party a Christian. That is impressive, and it&#8217;s hard to imagine any other country *being so.
> 
> 
> AND THIS A SMALL PROOF FOR XINIX's *feeling* WORDS.



Defense Minister: Atheist

MoFA: Muslim

FM: Hindu

..
..
..
Seriously, I could go on for this for some pages but I have no time.

*Only in India!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amolthebest

@My top 5 achievements of India

1) Consistency in democracy(Big achievement when we look at Pakistan and China)
2)1971 war- We ripped apart our traditional enemy in two parts
3) Liberalization of economy in 1991
4)Current anti-corruption and anti-rapist moment in India
5) ISRO's Moon mission

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

If one were to dissect and discuss these threadbare, these are in reality, India's Top 5 Failures Since 1947. All of them:

a. With six states under Maoists, Kashmir freedom-struggle and NE freedom struggles, where is the unity? Only diversity.

b. India is a graft-o-cracy which provides the major deposits into Swiss banks.

c. The Aam Admi of Super Poor India is the poorest in the world. On top of that the society suffers from various ills including rape. 74% of women claim to have been raped/ sexually harassed at one time or the other.

d. India's space program, nukes and missiles along with her DRDO and ISRO are the butt of the jokes. Some jokers keep fooling the gullible into authorizing mega projects with a view to financing the Swiss accounts.

e. The economy has grown to the extent that Ambani's residence has grown 27 levels. Some of the richest people are Indians who provide ready market and cheap labor for western capitalism. But India is home to the poorest people in the world and their number could fit into a continent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## somebozo

despite the fact that it still has to borrow fundamental of governance from its colonial past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jade

3Idiots said:


> *Green Revolution.. was a very BIG one.*



In fact the biggest of all was the green revolution

and welcome back XINIX with your feel series. In fact one of your 'feel article' made me join the forum three years back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amolthebest

asad71 said:


> If one were to dissect and discuss these threadbare, these are in reality, India's Top 5 Failures Since 1947. All of them:
> 
> a. With six states under Maoists, Kashmir freedom-struggle and NE freedom struggles, where is the unity? Only diversity.
> 
> b. India is a graft-o-cracy which provides the major deposits into Swiss banks.
> 
> c. The Aam Admi of Super Poor India is the poorest in the world. On top of that the society suffers from various ills including rape. 74% of women claim to have been raped/ sexually harassed at one time or the other.
> 
> d. India's space program, nukes and missiles along with her DRDO and ISRO are the butt of the jokes. Some jokers keep fooling the gullible into authorizing mega projects with a view to financing the Swiss accounts.
> 
> e. The economy has grown to the extent that Ambani's residence has grown 27 levels. Some of the richest people are Indians who provide ready market and cheap labor for western capitalism. But India is home to the poorest people in the world and their number could fit into a continent.



Really sorry but opinions from Zimbabwe, Kenya, Congo and BD would not be considered

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Skull and Bones

Achieving 84% literacy rate for population below 25, starting from humble 12% overall literacy rate in 1947. Beat that @XiNiX

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## SpArK

*2. Indias vibrant democracy:*

Maybe vibrant, but didnt deliver much on the scale of making it as the 2nd biggest achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

SpArK said:


> *2. India&#8217;s vibrant democracy:*
> 
> Maybe vibrant, but didnt deliver much on the scale of making it as the 2nd biggest achievement.



It delivered us stability and development for over 6 decades.


----------



## SpArK

Koovie said:


> It delivered us stability and development for over 6 decades.



You mean to say the fools who we send to lok sabha to sleep and make merry actually made country stable avd made it develop????

Ishwaraaaaaaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chanakyaa

Skull and Bones said:


> Achieving 84% literacy rate for population below 25, starting from humble 12% overall literacy rate in 1947. Beat that @XiNiX



In Real Terms S&B ... Thats the #1 Achievement for Us. True.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## asad71

Amolthebest said:


> Really sorry but opinions from Zimbabwe, Kenya, Congo and BD would not be considered



You know, you are right. Rape-ublic of India belongs to the grouping of rape states.


----------



## Chanakyaa

asad71 said:


> You know, you are right. Rape-ublic of India belongs to the grouping of rape states.



Brother, You May use a "Dust Bin" for such Garbage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amolthebest

asad71 said:


> You know, you are right. Rape-ublic of India belongs to the grouping of rape states.



I already gave you the reason why your opinion is not important. You are from BD


----------



## faithfulguy

India had not broken into many pieces is the number one achievement

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abhishek_

faithfulguy said:


> India had not broken into many pieces is the number one achievement


the pesky indians, despite their vast difference have been together for quite a while. for us it is part of life, but we understand many find it hard to fathom and some resort to outright rejection of our existence.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KRAIT

somebozo said:


> despite the fact that it still has to borrow fundamental of governance from its colonial past.


Even democracy is not Indian concept. You inculcate and sometimes carry forward what works for you. Like English language. People say its a sign of slavery, I say its a great medium to connect India with a common language for easy 
governance. 

Similarly Railways. People don't realize how much Railways helped India of such a size and population. 

Some things remain in society but if we use it for betterment of it, I don't find any problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Chanakyaa

faithfulguy said:


> India had not broken into many pieces is the number one achievement



Despite of Several "Deliberate" Attempts to do So.


----------



## Android

hey guys what about 1983 2007 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Voldemort said:


> hey guys what about 1983 2007 2011


Important but not that big achievement.


----------



## Hyperion

IIT's and IIM's. Everything else is thanks to these two.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Chanakyaa

Voldemort said:


> hey guys what about 1983 2007 2011



Brother, 
The Ones Listed in Post #1 ( Plus, Green Revolution and Education < Thanx to S&B > ) *Have NOT been Collectively Achieved by MORE Than 5 Countries in the WORLD.*


PS :_* And Those 5 Started The Journey Much Ahead of Us.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skull and Bones

Hyperion said:


> IIT's and IIM's. Everything else is thanks to these two.



TBH IITs and IIMs doing a better service to USA and the west. If you see the profile of most of the scientist and engineers working in DRDO, ISRO, HAL and other national entities, they're from regional universities and colleges. 

Bitter but that's the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Chanakyaa

Hyperion said:


> IIT's and IIM's. Everything else is thanks to these two.



Nope. 

_*Thanx to The Attitude of Indians .*_. Kuch Baat hai Ki Hasti Mit Ti Nahi Hamaari.....

*Even B4... IITS and IIMs , Bhabhas.....Sarabhais.... n Kalams Existed ( WITHOUT the AID of IITS and IIMs ) , Who Found What we know as India ( as of now ).*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Skull and Bones

How about making this country free from the menace of Polio once and for all? @XiNiX @KRAIT

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kesang

.............


----------



## Abhishek_

Skull and Bones said:


> TBH IITs and IIMs doing a better service to USA and the west. If you see the profile of most of the scientist and engineers working in DRDO, ISRO, HAL and other national entities, they're from regional universities and colleges.
> 
> Bitter but that's the truth.


i wouldn't discount it that cheaply. NRIs are a major source of Indian soft power, you know what they about taking an Indian out of India


----------



## Skull and Bones

Abhishek_ said:


> i wouldn't discount it that cheaply. NRIs are a major source of Indian soft power, you know what they about taking an Indian out of India



I won't discount that aspect. But i'm from a regional university, i'm more likely to be in US for masters this year, i don't think not being from IITs discounting my chance that much, maybe marginally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

Skull and Bones said:


> How about making this country free from the menace of Polio once and for all? @XiNiX @KRAIT



You Made me Think Twice Today !! 
And Twice i felt i Missed Something ... Well for sure S&B.

A Peon in my office has a Son ( his only child ). He Has polio..... n Indeed , Judging from the fact.. that Polio is a Real Curse.. as i can witness.. by this example.. _Your Point is what can i say a Boon for This Nation_.

PS : I wish There was a Polio like Vaccine for Corruption as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## vijayjha

Amolthebest said:


> Really sorry but opinions from Zimbabwe, Kenya, Congo and BD would not be considered




Zimbabwe, Kenya, Congo gained independence by their own effort from a first world country (superpower at that time) while BD couldn't even get independence from a third world country by their own effort . they needed help from India to get independence still ppl from BD have the audacity to vomit in such a creative thread.
best of luck........

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Abhishek_

Skull and Bones said:


> I won't discount that aspect. But i'm from a regional university, i'm more likely to be in US for masters this year, i don't think not being from IITs discounting my chance that much, maybe marginally.


you're right, it won't. all i'm saying is IIM and IITs have made enormous contribution to India, inside and outside the borders.

btw where in states are you heading? i'm here to assist, if you need it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Skull and Bones said:


> TBH IITs and IIMs doing a better service to USA and the west. If you see the profile of most of the scientist and engineers working in DRDO, ISRO, HAL and other national entities, they're from regional universities and colleges.
> Bitter but that's the truth.


I don't agree. Many IIT students go to US for studies and get into best universities because of IIT brand name. Do you know, IIT prefer PhDs from US and European universities for faculty position. All those people after earning in US and UK return in later years and transfer the knowledge to not only IITs but also other universities and NITs,.

Director of my college IIT Kanpur graduate, did his PhD in University of Illinois in Urbana Champaign, worked in Yahoo, on IP6 protocol too, returned back to India and also became involved in IIT K Computer Department. He is just one case.

My college had all the PhDs from IITs and from US unviersities with tons of experience as our Professors.

They brought work culture, work ethics, made collaborations etc. Our Physics faculty is working with University of Nebraska where students are enrolled in India as PhD but he sends the data to Nebraska as they have advanced computing equipments.

I can explain in detail what actualy IITs and IIMs brought. They brought hard work and focus on work efficiency, out of the box thinking, innovativeness and optimization etc. 

I also like to mention ISI,  (Indian Statistical Institutes), TIFR, IIS Bangalore too.

Jawahar Lal Nehru may have done blunders but put India on path of Education and laid the foundation of Science and Technology and education.

Mostly B.Tech students go abroad, many returns but M.Tech and PhD from IITs stay in India and often works as Researcher in companies like Infosys, TCS as R&D head or main researcher.



Skull and Bones said:


> How about making this country free from the menace of Polio once and for all? @XiNiX @KRAIT


Well, in health care, India has become a favorite case study for many disease control like AIDS epidemic etc. The awareness programs, the media utilization etc. helped in creating a good strategy to implement in countries of Africa which has similar poverty, lack of hygiene, education and crime. We have to take into account of 1.2 billion people.

Look at Africa with 1.3 billion, an entire continent, while India with 1.2 billion. We have achieved a lot but job is not done.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## asad71

vijayjha said:


> Zimbabwe, Kenya, Congo gained independence by their own effort from a first world country (superpower at that time) while BD couldn't even get independence from a third world country by their own effort . they needed help from India to get independence still ppl from BD have the audacity to vomit in such a creative thread.
> best of luck........



Well some countries were gifted so called "freedom" while their Father of the Nation was getting buggered by a German wrestler; and the second leader was having relations with both of the GG couple - according to Indian media. We, BD, fought for ourselves, sacrificed lives and shed blood by tons for 9 months. Wily, crooked, cunning Indians jumped in last 10 days to steal victory from us. We defeated Pak Eastern Command, not Indians. They couldn't have done that in a million years with their poor professionalism and the lousy corps of officers. We saw how pathetic they are in the battle-field.


----------



## tvsram1992

War of 1971 and liberation of Bangladesh must be in top 10 .


----------



## Skull and Bones

Abhishek_ said:


> you're right, it won't. all i'm saying is IIM and IITs have made enormous contribution to India, inside and outside the borders.
> 
> btw where in states are you heading? i'm here to assist, if you need it.



I don't know, just applied in few odd universities like SUNY BUFFALO, Arizona State University, Iowa State University, UT Dallas, And University of Kentucky as of now. 

My profile is very average (7.45/10 GPA without any backlog ever, 102 TOEFL iBT and 307 GRE (Q-160, V-147, AWA-3))


----------



## Abhishek_

Skull and Bones said:


> I don't know, just applied in few odd universities like SUNY BUFFALO, Arizona State University, Iowa State University, UT Dallas, And University of Kentucky as of now.
> 
> My profile is very average (7.45/10 GPA without any backlog ever, 102 TOEFL iBT and 307 GRE (Q-160, V-147, AWA-3))


take a look at california state university, fullerton and san bernardino campuses.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Abhishek_ said:


> take a look at california state university, fullerton and san bernardino.



I'm looking for specialization in Nanoelectronics and Nanofabrication, do they have dedicated department for it?


----------



## KRAIT

Skull and Bones said:


> I don't know, just applied in few odd universities like SUNY BUFFALO, Arizona State University, Iowa State University, UT Dallas, And University of Kentucky as of now.
> My profile is very average (7.45/10 GPA without any backlog ever, 102 TOEFL iBT and 307 GRE (Q-160, V-147, AWA-3))


Dude my friend had 9.4 CPA, Research Intern at NY Polytechnic and IIT K, recommendations from IEEE Fellow, IIT Ks retired HOD of Electronic and Mathematics with 30 years of experience. Got gre- over 1300 I guess but didn't got call from the many universities.

Point is who writes your recommendation should know you very well. Also, you need to have good extracurricular record. Arizona state, Tempe ?

One of friend is doing PhD in Stony and one junior is also their for MS. Also try, British Columbia. Have you tried EPFL ? Its called MIT of Europe. 

BTW look at the universities which are specialized in your field Like in nonlinear dynamics, Urbana Champaign is pretty good as major work happened there. 

There are many things to keep in mind, The guide you will get, The University Tag and Your research and Publication.

If any 2 are good, you are all set.

Also contact some Professors. If you want I can tell you the procedure. Most easy way to get into US Post Graduate Program.


----------



## jbond197

3Idiots said:


> *Green Revolution.. was a very BIG one.*



So was the white revolution by Verghese Kurien!!

Thanks Xinix for the awesome thread once again!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abhishek_

Skull and Bones said:


> I'm looking for specialization in Nanoelectronics and Nanofabrication, do they have dedicated department for it?


they don't.
check with these guys for your field, Cal Poly Pomona

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Well I want to give TEN achievements:

1. Uniting a country consisting of 500+ kingdoms by Sardar Patel.
2. Successful Implementation of World's largest written constitution till now.
3. 1971 War Victory.
4. 1991 Economic Liberalization.
5. Green Revolution which resulted in making India independent in Agriculture.
6. ISRO.
7. LCA (many won't agree, but only few nation can make there own fighter jets).
8. 1974 & 1998 when Buddha Smiled.
9. Tata Group acquiring JLR (reverse imperialism).
10. Successful hosting of CWG (again only few nations can host such a big event).

anymore???

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KRAIT

Just get good recommendations. My friend asked for reco from my guide. My prof told me make best reco for this guy as I told him he is a good student with 8 CPA. He got Arizona State.

Start preparing SOP. Send at least 100 emails to professor around the world. Don't copy paste, read their research interest and then make dedicated mails highlighting your interest in their field.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Maintaining unity, despite having by far the most diverse population amongst the major countries.

Every other major country has one majority ethnicity+culture that is clearly dominant in the demographics.

China - 92% Han Chinese
Britain - 85% White British
Japan - 98% Ethnic Japanese
America - 75% White American
Russia - 81% Ethnic Russian

India - No majority Ethnic+cultural grouping

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Skull and Bones

KRAIT said:


> Dude my friend had 9.4 CPA, Research Intern at NY Polytechnic and IIT K, recommendations from IEEE Fellow, IIT Ks retired HOD of Electronic and Mathematics with 30 years of experience. Got gre- over 1300 I guess but didn't got call from the many universities.
> 
> Point is who writes your recommendation should know you very well. Also, you need to have good extracurricular record. Arizona state, Tempe ?
> 
> One of friend is doing PhD in Stony and one junior is also their for MS. Also try, British Columbia. Have you tried EPFL ? Its called MIT of Europe.
> 
> BTW look at the universities which are specialized in your field Like in nonlinear dynamics, Urbana Champaign is pretty good as major work happened there.
> 
> There are many things to keep in mind, The guide you will get, The University Tag and Your research and Publication.
> 
> If any 2 are good, you are all set.
> 
> Also contact some Professors. If you want I can tell you the procedure. Most easy way to get into US Post Graduate Program.



ASU is mod for me, 50-50 chances, so is Iowa State University, because their intake is very small. High chances in Buffalo and UT Dallas in EE, U Kentucky is sure shot, so is UT Arlington (My professors friend is a lecturer there, he might refer me). 

With my profile, i don't have any rat's *** chance in Urbana Champaign, EPLF and such. Thought about applying in NYU Poly, but they don't have MS with concentration in Nanoelectronics. 

Thinking about applying in UMass, Amherst.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Maintaining unity, despite having by far the most diverse population amongst the major countries.
> 
> Every other major country has one majority ethnicity+culture that is clearly dominant in the demographics.
> 
> China - 92% Han Chinese
> Britain - 85% White British
> Japan - 98% Ethnic Japanese
> America - 75% White American
> Russia - 81% Ethnic Russian
> 
> India - No majority Ethnic+cultural grouping


teh fawk did you eat this morning?
btw there is a majority in india. it is called a pesky hindu baniya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Abhishek_ said:


> teh fawk did you eat this morning?
> btw there is a majority in india. it is called a pesky hindu baniya



Is Banya an ethnic majority like Han Chinese or White British or Ethnic Russian? I'm quite sure it's not, so I didn't include it.


----------



## Abhishek_

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Is Banya an ethnic majority like Han Chinese or White British or Ethnic Russian? I'm quite sure it's not, so I didn't include it.


twas a joke as per PDF tradition

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KRAIT

Skull and Bones said:


> ASU is mod for me, 50-50 chances, so is Iowa State University, because their intake is very small. High chances in Buffalo and UT Dallas in EE, U Kentucky is sure shot, so is UT Arlington (My professors friend is a lecturer there, he might refer me).
> With my profile, i don't have any rat's *** chance in Urbana Champaign, EPLF and such. Thought about applying in NYU Poly, but they don't have MS with concentration in Nanoelectronics.
> Thinking about applying in UMass, Amherst.


You have any research experience ? Publication ? Also tell me the profile of your referees. Reco play a major role. Have you contacted any Prof. in those univ. 

See, they receive many applications with bundles. If you have talked to any Prof. prior hand, they will tell you to mention his name in your SOP so that the application goes to him. Also there are bundles of Application. Its first come first serve basis. If the prof. know you before hand, he will take your application out for consideration. It increases your chance.


----------



## arp2041

Chinese-Dragon said:


> *Maintaining unity, despite having by far the most diverse population amongst the major countries.*
> 
> Every other major country has one majority ethnicity+culture that is clearly dominant in the demographics.
> 
> China - 92% Han Chinese
> Britain - 85% White British
> Japan - 98% Ethnic Japanese
> America - 75% White American
> Russia - 81% Ethnic Russian
> 
> India - No majority Ethnic+cultural grouping



For this i would like to THANK the Britishers, they made us feel that we are actually ONE COUNTRY, many people say that Britishers partitioned India, but I say before there were around 700+ kingdoms etc., they made people to unite into two countries, its the way u see - Glass half full or half empty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani

asad71 said:


> Well some countries were gifted so called "freedom" while their Father of the Nation was getting buggered by a German wrestler; and the second leader was having relations with both of the GG couple - according to Indian media. We, BD, fought for ourselves, sacrificed lives and shed blood by tons for 9 months. Wily, crooked, cunning Indians jumped in last 10 days to steal victory from us. We defeated Pak Eastern Command, not Indians. They couldn't have done that in a million years with their poor professionalism and the lousy corps of officers. We saw how pathetic they are in the battle-field.



Someone put this Bangladeshi back in the Bay of Bengal. If it wasn't for Indian help during 1971, he and his family would still be licking pakistani boots.


----------



## aakash_2410

Most of these are not achievements in my eyes.

India's biggest achievement are yet to come when 300 million poors can go sleep without empty stomach.

Sad but true :/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iam not greek

Many things are yet to be achieved. India hasn't achieved anything from where i see.


----------



## Chanakyaa

iam not greek said:


> Many things are yet to be achieved. India hasn't achieved anything from where i see.



Yes, The Glass* May Seem* to be "Half Empty" , Yet.. Its Half Filled !!


Don't Blame me.. Its my Blood Group : B+ ( _Be Positive...._ )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## iam not greek

XiNiX said:


> Yes, The Glass* May Seem* to be "Half Empty" , Yet.. Its Half Filled !!


A lot has to be achieved in social front. economically we may have improved but socially we are still backward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Here is my list of top 5 achievements

1. *Operation Flood.* 
While green revolution changed the agricultral landscape, White revolution changed the the social landscape. Considering the time it was launched and given the orthodox society and position of women, it was an idea that taught women to stand on their feet and become financially independent. For athird world country it was nothing short of a miracle.







2. *General Elections and Election Commission* 
In a world where Democracy is still a distant dream for lot of mankind, we have done well not just to preserve it but also contributing to its growth. General elctions or Dance of Democracy is a celebration of this rather rare feat of Indian society. Election commission owes a Lions share of credit for keeping our elections relatively clean and efficient. And yes how about the fact that EVMs aren't used anywhere on such a large and massive scale.






3. *Indian Nuclear program* 
Probably one of the very few nuclear programs in the world that didnot start with sole intention of creating weapons. With very little help in this hi-end field India today has a proud and unmatched record of Safety in its nuclear plants and not to mention Non proliferation. BARC's contribution to agriculture (food irradiation), industry (Radio-isotopes, nano materials), Medicine (Radio-therapy) is of immense value considering that it saves a huge amount of foreign exchange.






4.* Railways* 
Ok thats from British Raj era, but even the erstwhile rulers wouldnot have imagined IR turning into a Giant it is now. Well the trains Don't always run of time, there are accident news more often than not, Political abuse by its ministers and so on, but one look at the numbers of IR and we may be forgiven to thinks that IR exists only for Trivia buffs.
To quote from India Today, What Keeps India moving, People persistance and Indian Railways.







5. *Bollywood*

Kynoki Hamare paas hindi cine*MAA* hai	

Lights Camera Action...




Guess this is why Shammi Kapoorji was crooning _" Kis ko pyar karo..."_

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## shahadat hussain

*Ashok Sen* getting the Fundamental Physics Prize, the most lucrative academic award as of 2012. *The prize was awarded to only 9 physicist around the world.*

*He is one of the most prominent string theorists in the world, *working at the Harish Chandra Institute (HRI) at Allahabad. This year he received the Milner award for fundamental contributions to theoretical physics,* worth 3 million USD, the award with the biggest money prize on earth and two times as much as the Nobel prize. His work on S-duality has had a huge impact on theoretical physics.
*






He has been the recipient of other prestigious awards too - S.S Bhatnagar Award (highest award for science in India), Padma Shri, ICTP award (mathematicans, physicists under 40 from in developing world). *Of his nearly 200 papers, 40 of them have over 100 citations each.
*

Clearly a stupendous achievement for Scientific Research in India!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Nan Yang

India did not collapse last year as I had expected. That was an achievement.


----------



## shahadat hussain

Nan Yang said:


> India did not collapse last year as I had expected. That was an achievement.




Fool's expectation eh ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

a general English medium education syllabus of good standards
, i ve seen their books in jeddah my friend use to study in indian embassy school ,English, guided English,maths,science,social studies,history,geography with only one subject of hindi now thats one hell of an achievement these guys can basically communicate with the world with science,commerce & arts & thats the most important part
its the greatest achievement followed by, IT, green revolution & industrialization we use to make fun of the indian car ambassador but ignored the fact that while our beautiful Honda civics were imported their fat car was their own & it gave them a base & we see the results of that base today in the form of indica,palio,maruti,mahendra scorpio etc
& for that today i envy that very fat car

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## KRAIT

@genmirajborgza786 Great post. Buddy We have long road to travel. Hope we get rid of our basic problems and also advance in all fields simultaneously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 3Idiots

XiNiX said:


> Yes, The Glass* May Seem* to be "Half Empty" , Yet.. Its Half Filled !!
> 
> 
> Don't Blame me.. Its my Blood Group : B+ ( _Be Positive...._ )



Mine is A+.

And indeed I am "*a* positive".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## peep

drunkards and idiots pulled us into the democratic fold when it was endangered in '78 by Indira 


and most importantly,

A country with 4/5th Hindu population which has 

1. Present Prime Minister : sikh
2. Present Army General : Sikh
3. Present Defence-Minister: Christian/Atheist
4. Missile-man : Muslim
5. Leader of the majority party : Christian/Italian 
6. Missile Woman : Christian ( Tessy thomas )
7. Chief Election Commissioner : Muslim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Hindustani said:


> Someone put this Bangladeshi back in the Bay of Bengal. If it wasn't for Indian help during 1971, he and his family would still be licking pakistani boots.



You know what I hate Indira Gandhi for helping these Bangladeshis in 1971, the very same people who killed thousands of Indian Hindus in 47 for the creation of Pakistan.. Indira Gandhi should have just shut the borders for them and let Pakistanis do whatever they wanted to these ungrateful people..


----------



## 3Idiots

*How about .... Bollywood*. 

*or in general, Tollywood, Mollywood etc.* 

Has Lata Mangeshkar been given a Bharat Ratna ... or not yet?

If she doesn't ... I don't know who deserves it !!!!!

She's easily more eligible than Sachin ....

Even Big-B could be considered ... or atleast a Padma Vibhushan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

Another achievement is 1984 Operation Blue Star authorized by Indira Gandhi which succesfully crushed Sikh insurgency by attacking Amritsar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 3Idiots

jbond197 said:


> So was the white revolution by Verghese Kurien!!
> 
> Thanks Xinix for the awesome thread once again!!



Readily agreed.

Green Revolution brought the food security. It was the first step.

*White Revolution / Operation Flood brought the (1) vital proteins into the diet, and (2) purchasing power to the villages.*

Verghese Kurien too deserved a Bharat Ratna .... damn, if he wasn't given.


----------



## jbond197

A1Kaid said:


> Another achievement is 1984 Operation Blue Star authorized by Indira Gandhi which succesfully crushed Sikh insurgency by attacking Amritsar.



She didn't crush it rather she helped starting it and it is one more reason why Indira Gandhi and Congress are hated today.. No one wanted such a shameless thing to happen except the lady and the party.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

A1Kaid said:


> Another achievement is 1984 Operation Blue Star authorized by Indira Gandhi which succesfully crushed Sikh insurgency by attacking Amritsar.


 

an uncalled for comment for a jr.think tank

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## peep

A1Kaid said:


> Another achievement is 1984 Operation Blue Star authorized by Indira Gandhi which succesfully crushed Sikh insurgency by attacking Amritsar.



not an achievement. We did the needful !!


----------



## 3Idiots

A1Kaid said:


> Another achievement is 1984 Operation Blue Star authorized by Indira Gandhi which succesfully crushed Sikh insurgency by attacking Amritsar.



Ditto. Operation Black Thunder.

Ditto. Kargil War

Ditto. Operation Safed Sagar

But military achievements come next to economy.

For, we were never seriously challenged militariliy.. a la ... threat to the whole country.

They were all restricted to the borders (or areas in other countries).

*With security a given, focus should always be on the economy, welfare, advancement.*


----------



## 3Idiots

anant_s said:


> Here is my list of top 5 achievements
> 
> 1. *Operation Flood.*
> While green revolution changed the agricultral landscape, White revolution changed the the social landscape. Considering the time it was launched and given the orthodox society and position of women, it was an idea that taught women to stand on their feet and become financially independent. For athird world country it was nothing short of a miracle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. *General Elections and Election Commission*
> In a world where Democracy is still a distant dream for lot of mankind, we have done well not just to preserve it but also contributing to its growth. General elctions or Dance of Democracy is a celebration of this rather rare feat of Indian society. Election commission owes a Lions share of credit for keeping our elections relatively clean and efficient. And yes how about the fact that EVMs aren't used anywhere on such a large and massive scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *Indian Nuclear program*
> Probably one of the very few nuclear programs in the world that didnot start with sole intention of creating weapons. With very little help in this hi-end field India today has a proud and unmatched record of Safety in its nuclear plants and not to mention Non proliferation. BARC's contribution to agriculture (food irradiation), industry (Radio-isotopes, nano materials), Medicine (Radio-therapy) is of immense value considering that it saves a huge amount of foreign exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.* Railways*
> Ok thats from British Raj era, but even the erstwhile rulers wouldnot have imagined IR turning into a Giant it is now. Well the trains Don't always run of time, there are accident news more often than not, Political abuse by its ministers and so on, but one look at the numbers of IR and we may be forgiven to thinks that IR exists only for Trivia buffs.
> To quote from India Today, What Keeps India moving, People persistance and Indian Railways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. *Bollywood*
> 
> Kynoki Hamare paas hindi cine*MAA* hai
> 
> Lights Camera Action...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess this is why Shammi Kapoorji was crooning _" Kis ko pyar karo..."_



:tup

Thanks for the nice post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

The very fact that we have managed to exist and be recognized as a nation,that too a good,positive one is the biggest achievement


----------



## Gora

genmirajborgza786 said:


> a general English medium education syllabus of good standards
> , i ve seen their books in jeddah my friend use to study in indian embassy school ,English, guided English,maths,science,social studies,history,geography with only one subject of hindi now thats one hell of an achievement these guys can basically communicate with the world with science,commerce & arts & thats the most important part
> its the greatest achievement followed by, IT, green revolution & industrialization we use to make fun of the indian car ambassador but ignored the fact that while our beautiful Honda civics were imported their fat car was their own & it gave them a base & we see the results of that base today in the form of indica,palio,maruti,mahendra scorpio etc
> & for that today i envy that very fat car



Very mature post sir.. put things in perspective

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

peep said:


> drunkards and idiots pulled us into the democratic fold when it was endangered in '78 by Indira
> 
> 
> and most importantly,
> 
> A country with 4/5th Hindu population which has
> 
> 1. Present Prime Minister : Non-hindu
> 2. Present Army General : Non-Hindu
> 3. Present Defence-Minister: Christian/Atheist
> 4. Missile-man : Non HINDU
> 5. Leader of the majority party : Christian/Italian
> 6.



Present Missile Women.......................A Christian Married to a Hindu....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Nan Yang said:


> India did not collapse last year as I had expected. That was an achievement.



No worries mate, as Great Poet Iqbal once said 

*Kuch baat hai ki hasti mit-tee nahi hamari,
Sadiyon se raha hai dushman daure-zaman hamara.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## peep

peep said:


> drunkards and idiots pulled us into the democratic fold when it was endangered in '78 by Indira
> 
> 
> and most importantly,
> 
> A country with 4/5th Hindu population which has
> 
> 1. Present Prime Minister : sikh
> 2. Present Army General : Sikh
> 3. Present Defence-Minister: Christian/Atheist
> 4. Missile-man : Muslim
> 5. Leader of the majority party : Christian/Italian
> 6. Missile Woman : Christian ( Tessy thomas )
> 7. Chief Election Commissioner : Muslim





Infinity said:


> Present Missile Women.......................A Christian Married to a Hindu....................


Done 


Damn I can see hindy baniya everywhere.. this evil brahmanic civilization must be erased

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sms

@ XiNiX
I'd suggest following as Top five achievements in last 65 years.. These covers social uplift, welfare, well-being and technological advancement

1. Education/ Literacy
2. Green & white revolution
3. Eradication of major diseases - Small Pox, Leprosy and Polio etc.
4. Democracy, unity in diversity and stability
5. Nuclear program, space program and Telecom revolution

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 3Idiots

sms said:


> @ XiNiX
> I'd suggest following as Top five achievements in last 65 years.. These covers social uplift, welfare, well-being and technological advancement
> 
> 1. Education/ Literacy
> 2. Green & white revolution
> 3. Eradication of major diseases - Small Pox, Leprosy and Polio etc.
> 4. Democracy, unity in diversity and stability
> 5. Nuclear program, space program and Telecom revolution



Agreed.. however, leprosy is curable but not eradicated (yet).

Same for tuberculosis.

Tuberculosis and leprosy eradication should top the health programmes now, with polio gone recently.


----------



## sms

3Idiots said:


> Agreed.. however, leprosy is curable but not eradicated (yet).
> 
> Same for tuberculosis.
> 
> Tuberculosis and leprosy eradication should top the health programmes now, with polio gone recently.



Sir, I put Leprosy reduction/ elimination in achievement list because it was a curse to our society. If you pay attention you may find Kusth Rogi colony (set up early 70s) in out skirts of most of cities. Now we do not have that issue. So moving those people from isolation to main stream is a significant achievement.


----------



## 3Idiots

sms said:


> Sir, I put Leprosy reduction/ elimination in achievement list because it was a curse to our society. If you pay attention you may find Kusth Rogi colony (set up early 70s) in out skirts of most of cities. Now we do not have that issue. So moving those people from isolation to main stream is a significant achievement.



That.. I do agree with.

In fact I haven't come across any "Kushth Rogi" or Leper in my life... and I have been to different cities in India; sometimes poor areas but mostly middle income neighbourhoods.

However, I have come across Tuberculosis ... and it's contagious via air; hence even more care.

Thankfully, in past few decades Tuberculosis is curable .. but non-completion of course can lead to multi-drug resistance.

I would really want.. TB to be eradicated (just like western countries where it no longer exists, practically). Lerprosys where ever it exists could also be eradicated, where ever it exists.


----------



## Spring Onion

In my opinion the biggest achievment is General Elections 

The worst failur is prevailing of cast based system mentality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sms

Andromache said:


> In my opinion the biggest achievment is General Elections
> 
> The worst failur is prevailing of cast based system mentality



I'd consider Election reforms as part of sustainable democracy not a achievement of it's own. 

Regarding cast system where do you see failure. You are trying to be very pessimistic. We'll call it a failure if there is no or negative progress. You should look at brighter side... the gap has been narrowed in past 65 years, though, there is a room for improvement but we cannot call it as a failure but under-achievement. Eventually it will be gone!!


----------



## I spikes therefore I am

peep said:


> drunkards and idiots pulled us into the democratic fold when it was endangered in '78 by Indira
> 
> 
> and most importantly,
> 
> A country with 4/5th Hindu population which has
> 
> 1. Present Prime Minister : sikh
> 2. Present Army General : Sikh
> 3. Present Defence-Minister: Christian/Atheist
> 4. Missile-man : Muslim
> 5. Leader of the majority party : Christian/Italian
> 6. Missile Woman : Christian ( Tessy thomas )
> 7. Chief Election Commissioner : Muslim



8.Indian icon Abdul kalam is a muslim.


----------



## STEELMAN

More Indian members in PDF compared to any country........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## peep

I spikes therefore I am said:


> 8.Indian icon Abdul kalam is a muslim.



Bhai ..missile man likh diya hai.. #4 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I spikes therefore I am

peep said:


> Bhai ..missile man likh diya hai.. #4 ?



Ohh...I failed to noticed sorry.


----------



## peep

I spikes therefore I am said:


> Ohh...I failed to noticed sorry.



np.. since there are too many muslims, it's expected you miss some

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

A1Kaid said:


> Another achievement is 1984 Operation Blue Star authorized by Indira Gandhi which succesfully crushed Sikh insurgency by attacking Amritsar.



Killing Innocents My be "An Achievement" ( So Can be 26/11 and 1971 Massacres ) *in ur View* But Not in India and for Indians.

I Guess Thats the Reason why American Drones Create "Achievements" in Pakistan !

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arp2041

GUYS ARE WE FORGETTING:

*DELHI METRO*

It has made our Capital, a city of modern 21st century.

One of the two Metros which are in Operational Profit.

Predicted to become world's largest network of Metro by 2020-25.

Thanks to effort of One man - *E SHRIDHARAN*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

XiNiX said:


> Killing Innocents My be "An Achievement" ( So Can be 26/11 and 1971 Massacres ) *in ur View* But Not in India and for Indians.
> 
> I Guess Thats the Reason why American Drones Create "Achievements" in Pakistan !



Well he did not even mention the word innocent, just the fact that an insurgent movement within our country has been stopped an completely destroyed, which is definitely an achievement.


----------



## Backbencher

1.Democracy 
2.Eradicating poverty .
3.Nukes 
4.Green revoltion 
5.1991 (This is one of the major point for Indias growth and all thanks to one man , the singh  )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amolthebest

I think no matter how MMS will be criticized he will be a man in top 10 who shaped today's India. Give the devil it's due.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## timetravel

1) IITs/IIMs
2) ISRO
3) Green Revolution
4) Economic Reforms 1991
5) Unity in Diversity
6) Russian Friendship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contract Killer

Dear @XiNiX..........

A Very Refreshing Thread. 

Far from D Contest and hatred.

Far from those negative feeling for our Law & order situation.

You have brought so much of positive vibes for all of us.

Thanku so much.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

The number 1 on the list is indeed the number 1 IMHO. Post 1947 the odds were massively stacked against India the West beloved India would break up within months but 60+ years down the road India is still going strong! It is hard to comprehend the scale of this achievement and it is even harder to imagine such an achievement in any other nation. Yes there are problems, in a country as populous with as many challenges as India there will ALWAYS be problems but the trajectory is straight up for India year by year things are definitely improving- a statement few nations on earth can utter.

+ I'm surprised he UDAI/ADHAAR project is not on the list- when completed this will have been one hell of an achievement. Even at today's level with 200 million+ already processed it is the largest scale project of its kind in human history! When implemented this project will bring prosperity and prospects to those who need it the most. This project will add serious percentage points to India's economic growth within the decade, mark my words!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 3Idiots

Abingdonboy said:


> The number 1 on the list is indeed the number 1 IMHO. Post 1947 the odds were massively stacked against India the West beloved India would break up within months but 60+ years down the road India is still going strong! It is hard to comprehend the scale of this achievement and it is even harder to imagine such an achievement in any other nation. Yes there are problems, in a country as populous with as many challenges as India there will ALWAYS be problems but the trajectory is straight up for India year by year things are definitely improving- a statement few nations on earth can utter.
> 
> + I'm surprised he UDAI/ADHAAR project is not on the list- when completed this will have been one hell of an achievement. Even at today's level with 200 million+ already processed it is the largest scale project of its kind in human history! When implemented this project will bring prosperity and prospects to those who need it the most. This project will add serious percentage points to India's economic growth within the decade, mark my words!



I watch AADHAAR enrolments everyday at https://data.uidai.gov.in/uiddatacatalog/dataCatalogHome.do
(much like some people keep track of number of flights of LCA Tejas )

As of date total enrolments are 249.5 million; a shade short of 250 million.

But it's still a long way to go ... and still not beyond the possibility of ending up a failure.

Hence, not yet an achievement. Enrolments aren't the victory, in themselves.

The tranformation that comes with direct cash transfers, bank accounts, "zero corruption in benefits delivery" etc. ... those are big things .. but as of date, not realized.

I am still keeping my fingers crossed on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contract Killer

One of our Major Achievement is Golden Quadrilateral.

Numbers of Special Economic Zone has come up long it. 

It is also one of the major reason of our Economic growth.

Golden Quadrilateral - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

No offence to XiniX..but MNREGA ? Are you kidding me?

That scheme has wreaked havoc with agriculture down here..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

@Contract Killer Brain Child of AB Vajpayee....I think its correct.



KS said:


> No offence to XiniX..but MNREGA ? Are you kidding me?
> That scheme has wreaked havoc with agriculture down here..


Not to forget fueling corruption even more.


----------



## Contract Killer

@KRAIT

Ya......... He will be remembered due to it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

Thanx Buddy.... 



Contract Killer said:


> Dear @XiNiX..........
> 
> A Very Refreshing Thread.
> 
> Far from D Contest and hatred.
> 
> Far from those negative feeling for our Law & order situation.
> 
> You have brought so much of positive vibes for all of us.
> 
> Thanku so much.


----------



## KRAIT

KS said:


> May I know who he is for I am in the same school.


Sending you PM.Let me know if you know him. I can find and give name of his guide.


----------



## KS

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Maintaining unity, despite having by far the most diverse population amongst the major countries.
> 
> Every other major country has one majority ethnicity+culture that is clearly dominant in the demographics.
> 
> China - 92% Han Chinese
> Britain - 85% White British
> Japan - 98% Ethnic Japanese
> America - 75% White American
> Russia - 81% Ethnic Russian
> 
> India - No majority Ethnic+cultural grouping



Some may not agree with me - but our unity has been for a major reason due to this - http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/189327-india-sacred-geography-bound-dharma.html




arp2041 said:


> For this i would like to THANK the Britishers, they made us feel that we are actually ONE COUNTRY,



Nahh....when British left we had still 500 odd independent princely states. British did didly squat in doing anything. First we have to move over certain colonial narratives. We dont owe them anything. Please read the link in the first part of the post to understand why the "idea" of India was always there, atleast subconsciously, in us for millenia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

I'm surprised no one mentioned about the increased literacy rate which was somewhere below 20% when we achieved independence to about 75% today..all in just 65 years. This is the single most important achievement..by far important than anything else.

And I dont consider us maintaining our unity as an achievement..that is something new, artificially created countries should be proud of..we are a civilizational state with a history of over 5000 years and we are destined to be like this.





peep said:


> A country with 4/5th Hindu population which has
> 
> 1. Present Prime Minister : sikh
> 2. Present Army General : Sikh
> 3. Present Defence-Minister: Christian/Atheist
> 4. Missile-man : Muslim
> 5. Leader of the majority party : Christian/Italian
> 6. Missile Woman : Christian ( Tessy thomas )
> 7. Chief Election Commissioner : Muslim



The real achievement would be when we stop seeing religion in everything like for example above. Frankly even I see religion sometimes. But I hope that would stop somewhere in the future and everybody could just be a loyal Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chanakyaa

KS said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned about the increased literacy rate which was somewhere below 20% when we achieved independence to about 75% today..all in just 65 years. This is the single most important achievement..by far important than anything else.
> 
> And I dont consider us maintaining our unity as an achievement..that is something new, artificially created countries should be proud of..we are a civilizational state with a history of over 5000 years and we are destined to be like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real achievement would be when we stop seeing religion in everything like for example above. Frankly even I see religion sometimes. But I hope that would stop somewhere in the future and everybody could just be a loyal Indian.




Bro.. its there on Page #1.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Penetration of Telecom in every part of India and implementation of One India plan should be there. What's your thought? @XiNiX

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## perplexed

KS said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned about the increased literacy rate which was somewhere below 20% when we achieved independence to about 75% today..all in just 65 years. This is the single most important achievement..by far important than anything else.
> 
> And I dont consider us maintaining our unity as an achievement..that is something new, artificially created countries should be proud of..we are a civilizational state with a history of over 5000 years and we are destined to be like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real achievement would be when we stop seeing religion in everything like for example above. Frankly even I see religion sometimes. But I hope that would stop somewhere in the future and everybody could just be a loyal Indian.



Nobody is looking everything through religious angle. I am just quoting it for our neighbours !!


----------



## KS

perplexed said:


> Nobody is looking everything through religious angle. I am just quoting it for our neighbours !!



What have got to prove to them ? Nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

Skull and Bones said:


> Penetration of Telecom in every part of India and implementation of One India plan should be there. What's your thought? @XiNiX



I second That. That makes me Remember what the former NASSCOM Chief (Late) *Mr. Devang Mehta* Once Said.. Roti Kapda Makan aur _BANDWIDTH_ !!* is the Need of India .*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MandarK

1. *Functional Democracy*: Despite of having many differences among the political parties, change in govt is peaceful. No party tries to stay in power after loosing elections.

2. *Unity in Diversity*: Some scholar of Yugoslavia made a statement on Indian Independence that India as a Country will not stand for more than 25 years. 

3. *Literacy Rate*: Now Close to 75% and more than 80% among population below 25 years.

4. *Green Revolution and Operation Flood*: Made India a surplus nation in grains and Milk.

5. *Smiling Buddha/ISRO*: Made India a Nuclear Power/ Many achievements in space technology

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Night_Raven

-- Green Revolution
-- White Revolution ( Operation Flood )
-- Telecom Revolution
-- Space / Missile programmes
-- Economic Liberalisation


----------



## faithfulguy

Contract Killer said:


> One of our Major Achievement is Golden Quadrilateral.
> 
> Numbers of Special Economic Zone has come up long it.
> 
> It is also one of the major reason of our Economic growth.
> 
> Golden Quadrilateral - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Actually, a even bigger achievement is that there are no cows on the highway


----------



## Skull and Bones

faithfulguy said:


> Actually, a even bigger achievement is that there are no cows on the highway



No free beef for you then, move on.


----------



## AADHAAR

faithfulguy said:


> Actually, a even bigger achievement is that there are no cows on the highway



Because cows went to participate in the *White Revolution / Operation Flood*.

No doubt all achievements are interlinked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

Skull and Bones said:


> No free beef for you then, move on.



We eat both beef and pork. Why won't Indians eat pork? Is it because of the legacy of Muslim invasion? I truly don't know, that is why I ask. I thought Indians should not eat beef but pork is ok. Where as Muslims is the other way around.


----------



## Skull and Bones

faithfulguy said:


> We eat both beef and pork. Why won't Indians eat pork? Is it because of the legacy of Muslim invasion? I truly don't know, that is why I ask. I thought Indians should not eat beef but pork is ok. Where as Muslims is the other way around.



Who said Indians don't eat pork? I know many Hindu eating beef regularly. All depends on personal beliefs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AADHAAR

faithfulguy said:


> We eat both beef and pork. Why won't Indians eat pork? Is it because of the legacy of Muslim invasion? I truly don't know, that is why I ask. I thought Indians should not eat beef but pork is ok. Where as Muslims is the other way around.



Good.. so you eat beef and pork. You must be having good protein content.

I am seeing an opportunity.. eh... what's your address?


----------



## perplexed

faithfulguy said:


> We eat both beef and pork. Why won't Indians eat pork? Is it because of the legacy of Muslim invasion? I truly don't know, that is why I ask. I thought Indians should not eat beef but pork is ok. Where as Muslims is the other way around.



indians don't eat pork ??? ROFLMAO xD !!


----------



## Captain Spark

From the original post stating India has got a vibrant democracy.......I wud suggest the author to visit any rural area in India just b4 any major elections......


----------



## faithfulguy

perplexed said:


> indians don't eat pork ??? ROFLMAO xD !!



Ok, an Indians criticize some Indians for being a pork eater? So I thought Indians don't eat pork. And I never seen any pork item in Indian restaurants. Only chicken, lamb or goat.


----------



## --,-'{@

faithfulguy said:


> Actually, a even bigger achievement is that there are no cows on the highway



why dont you replace them with yourself ? it will be fun to tramole a troll like u. 

seriously kidding. plz stop behaving like a bithc.


----------



## perplexed

faithfulguy said:


> Ok, an Indians criticize some Indians for being a pork eater? So I thought Indians don't eat pork. And I never seen any pork item in Indian restaurants. Only chicken, lamb or goat.



I have had the fortune of staying in almost every metropolitan in India except mumbai. Where didn't you get pork could you just tell me ?


----------



## viper1972

you don't see any beef item in Indian restaurant doesn't mean Indians doesn't eat beef .


----------



## --,-'{@

faithfulguy said:


> We eat both beef and pork. Why won't Indians eat pork? Is it because of the legacy of Muslim invasion? I truly don't know, that is why I ask. I thought Indians should not eat beef but pork is ok. Where as Muslims is the other way around.



do u too eat gutter oil as its a legacy and delicacy of Chinese?



faithfulguy said:


> We eat both beef and pork. Why won't Indians eat pork? Is it because of the legacy of Muslim invasion? I truly don't know, that is why I ask. I thought Indians should not eat beef but pork is ok. Where as Muslims is the other way around.



do u too eat gutter oil as its a legacy and delicacy of Chinese?



faithfulguy said:


> We eat both beef and pork. Why won't Indians eat pork? Is it because of the legacy of Muslim invasion? I truly don't know, that is why I ask. I thought Indians should not eat beef but pork is ok. Where as Muslims is the other way around.



do u too eat gutter oil as its a legacy and delicacy of Chinese?



faithfulguy said:


> We eat both beef and pork. Why won't Indians eat pork? Is it because of the legacy of Muslim invasion? I truly don't know, that is why I ask. I thought Indians should not eat beef but pork is ok. Where as Muslims is the other way around.



do u too eat gutter oil as its a legacy and delicacy of Chinese?



faithfulguy said:


> We eat both beef and pork. Why won't Indians eat pork? Is it because of the legacy of Muslim invasion? I truly don't know, that is why I ask. I thought Indians should not eat beef but pork is ok. Where as Muslims is the other way around.



do u too eat gutter oil as its a legacy and delicacy of Chinese?


----------



## faithfulguy

perplexed said:


> I have had the fortune of staying in almost every metropolitan in India except mumbai. Where didn't you get pork could you just tell me ?



The only Indian restaurant I been to are the ones in Washington state and California. Not Mumbai.


----------



## --,-'{@

faithfulguy said:


> We eat both beef and pork. Why won't Indians eat pork? Is it because of the legacy of Muslim invasion? I truly don't know, that is why I ask. I thought Indians should not eat beef but pork is ok. Where as Muslims is the other way around.



do u too eat gutter oil as its a legacy and delicacy of Chinese?


----------



## faithfulguy

-- said:


> do u too eat gutter oil as its a legacy and delicacy of Chinese?
> 
> 
> 
> do u too eat gutter oil as its a legacy and delicacy of Chinese?
> 
> 
> 
> do u too eat gutter oil as its a legacy and delicacy of Chinese?
> 
> 
> 
> do u too eat gutter oil as its a legacy and delicacy of Chinese?
> 
> 
> 
> do u too eat gutter oil as its a legacy and delicacy of Chinese?




What the heck is gutter oil? Don't you guys have proper disposal of oils? We have no such thing in America as we need to send our used motor oil to a auto parts or mechanic shop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## viper1972

faithfulguy said:


> The only Indian restaurant I been to are the ones in Washington state and California. Not Mumbai.



when you have never been to Indian restaurant in India don't preach us .



faithfulguy said:


> What the heck is gutter oil? Don't you guys have proper disposal of oils? We have no such thing in America as we need to send our used motor oil to a auto parts or mechanic shop.



immigrant trying hard to act as american .


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

-- said:


> do u too eat gutter oil as its a legacy and delicacy of Chinese?
> 
> 
> 
> do u too eat gutter oil as its a legacy and delicacy of Chinese?
> 
> 
> 
> do u too eat gutter oil as its a legacy and delicacy of Chinese?
> 
> 
> 
> do u too eat gutter oil as its a legacy and delicacy of Chinese?
> 
> 
> 
> do u too eat gutter oil as its a legacy and delicacy of Chinese?



How many times do you want to say it?



-- said:


> do u too eat gutter oil as its a legacy and delicacy of Chinese?



Seriously?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## perplexed

faithfulguy said:


> The only Indian restaurant I been to are the ones in Washington state and California. Not Mumbai.



You sounded as if you badly wanted to have pork and all you had was some indian restaurant within 10 miles.. Anyways, pork is not predominantly indian food. Why will you go to an indian restaurant for having pork is the question ?


----------



## viper1972

perplexed said:


> You sounded as if you badly wanted to have pork and all you had was some indian restaurant within 10 miles.. Anyways, pork is not predominantly indian food. Why will you go to an indian restaurant for having pork is the question ?



so that he can belittle Indians with his troll messages.


----------



## --,-'{@

faithfulguy said:


> What the heck is gutter oil? Don't you guys have proper disposal of oils? We have no such thing in America as we need to send our used motor oil to a auto parts or mechanic shop.


may be ur nanny back in mainland will give u the secret recipie. at the momemt I csn help u with this. sorry ! 
 here's ur garnish.


----------



## faithfulguy

perplexed said:


> You sounded as if you badly wanted to have pork and all you had was some indian restaurant within 10 miles.. Anyways, pork is not predominantly indian food. Why will you go to an indian restaurant for having pork is the question ?



Actually, I don't really care for pork in Indian restaurant. I like the chicken Tikki masala and various lamb curry. Now you are making me hungry.

I was just asking if Indian eat pork as I never seen any pork in Indian restaurant and being called a pork eater by an India. Which was odd to me at the time because I thought there is no prohibition of Indians eating pig like how Hindu folks should not eat beef.



viper1972 said:


> so that he can belittle Indians with his troll messages.



explaining facts are not trolling. If you don't want facts and just blindly glorify India, you can stay at Bharat Rakshak.


----------



## viper1972

faithfulguy said:


> Actually, I don't really care for pork in Indian restaurant. I like the chicken Tikki masala and various lamb curry. Now you are making me hungry.
> 
> I was just asking if Indian eat pork as I never seen any pork in Indian restaurant and being called a pork eater by an India. Which was odd to me at the time because I thought there is no prohibition of Indians eating pig like how Hindu folks should not eat beef.
> 
> 
> 
> explaining facts are not trolling. If you don't want facts and just blindly glorify India, you can stay at Bharat Rakshak.



what facts you have explained except trolling on Pdf . can state your fact in sinodefence .


----------



## perplexed

faithfulguy said:


> Actually, I don't really care for pork in Indian restaurant. I like the chicken Tikki masala and various lamb curry. Now you are making me hungry.
> 
> I was just asking if Indian eat pork as I never seen any pork in Indian restaurant and being called a pork eater by an India. Which was odd to me at the time because I thought there is no prohibition of Indians eating pig like how Hindu folks should not eat beef.
> 
> 
> 
> explaining facts are not trolling. If you don't want facts and just blindly glorify India, you can stay at Bharat Rakshak.



Indians eat pork and beef equally !! In any uptown restaurants in bangalore/delhi/kolkata/hyderabad u will find it.


----------



## faithfulguy

perplexed said:


> Indians eat pork and beef equally !! In any uptown restaurants in bangalore/delhi/kolkata/hyderabad u will find it.



But I thought in Hinduism, beef are forbidden? There would be restaurant that sell beef, I'm sure. But they are probably in the form of steak or Halal style instead of just part of Indian restaurant. Am I correct.

Also, why doesn't Indians eat a lot of pork? Pork seems to be a specialty food to Indians, am I correct?


----------



## perplexed

faithfulguy said:


> But I thought in Hinduism, beef are forbidden? There would be restaurant that sell beef, I'm sure. But they are probably in the form of steak or Halal style instead of just part of Indian restaurant. Am I correct.



listen take your queries in another thread. This thread is not about clearing personal doubts. 

ps. to have a steak you need to slaughter a cow. I will speak no more.


----------



## faithfulguy

viper1972 said:


> what facts you have explained except trolling on Pdf . can state your fact in sinodefence .



Never been there. Also, stop saying that I'm from China as I'm from Taiwan and now live in America.


----------



## viper1972

faithfulguy said:


> Never been there. Also, stop saying that I'm from China as I'm from Taiwan and now live in America.



you keep on saying you are stating facts without knowing anything about India . since born in India i don't claim i know whole of India and its complexities . but your post states otherwise i am sure you are Chinese .


----------



## SamantK

KS said:


> Nahh....when British left we had still 500 odd independent princely states. British did didly squat in doing anything. First we have to move over certain colonial narratives. We dont owe them anything. Please read the link in the first part of the post to understand why the "idea" of India was always there, atleast subconsciously, in us for millenia.



A little correction.. 

While I agree that people of the princely states wanted to join Indian Union not all the rulers were inclined.. Nehru and Patel requested Mount Batten to discourage dreams of independence. .. 

Mount Batten being a British had played his part, let's give credit where it is due...


----------



## faithfulguy

viper1972 said:


> you keep on saying you are stating facts without knowing anything about India . since born in India i don't claim i know whole of India and its complexities . but your post states otherwise i am sure you are Chinese .



I'm Chinese from Taiwan. And I do know more about history than average person. So giving that India was united by the British, its a great achievement that India can stay together as a nation after all these years.



arp2041 said:


> For this i would like to THANK the Britishers, they made us feel that we are actually ONE COUNTRY, many people say that Britishers partitioned India, but I say before there were around 700+ kingdoms etc., they made people to unite into two countries, its the way u see - Glass half full or half empty.



I totally agree with you that the nation state of India was created by the British Empire. When I said the same thing, I was attacked viciously by your fellow Indians.


----------



## viper1972

faithfulguy said:


> I'm Chinese from Taiwan. And I do know more about history than average person. So giving that India was united by the British, its a great achievement that India can stay together as a nation after all these years.



India was united as per the times that were prevailing at time culturally India was same and is same British didn't gave us magic wand called India so that we got united stop ur ignorant rant that British united India.


----------



## Tridibans

faithfulguy said:


> I'm Chinese from Taiwan. And I do know more about history than average person. So giving that India was united by the British, its a great achievement that India can stay together as a nation after all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with you that the nation state of India was created by the British Empire. When I said the same thing, I was attacked viciously by your fellow Indians.



I'm Indian from India. And I do know more history than average person. India has been in existence since thousands of years. It might not have been united like today, but so was USA, China and infact most of Europe.

Feel sorry for you that being a Chinese you don't even trust Chinese history where silk route traders have mentionmed India from Hi,alayas to the spices ofthe south.


----------



## KS

samantk said:


> A little correction..
> 
> While I agree that people of the princely states wanted to join Indian Union not all the rulers were inclined.. Nehru and Patel requested Mount Batten to discourage dreams of independence. ..
> 
> Mount Batten being a British had played his part, let's give credit where it is due...



The previous poster was saying we should credit the British for giving us the feeling of India..thats what I disagree with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

viper1972 said:


> India was united as per the times that were prevailing at time culturally India was same and is same British didn't gave us magic wand called India so that we got united stop ur ignorant rant that British united India.



Britishers did not give us a magic wand but they did, unfortunately for them, revive the feeling of being part of a bigger unit called Hindustan...


----------



## viper1972

samantk said:


> Britishers did not give us a magic wand but they did, unfortunately for them, revive the feeling of being part of a bigger unit called Hindustan...



but bro if we were so separated is it possible we would be still together after 60 years. and we are not called Hindustan but India.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

faithfulguy said:


> I'm Chinese from Taiwan. And *I do know more about history* than average person.



CCP certified Historian? 



> So giving that India was united by the British,



For which you have no source or proof.




> I totally agree with you that the nation state of India was created by the British Empire. When I said the same thing, I was attacked viciously by your fellow Indians.



Since you acknowledge arp2041 perception, by implication you admit China was created by Japanese empire. 

weird!  . Is it attributed to Japanese colonial rule of Taiwan?


----------



## SamantK

viper1972 said:


> but bro if we were so separated is it possible we would be still together after 60 years. and we are not called Hindustan but India.



Dude, the operating word was Revive. ...

We were subjugated by invaders because we seldom stood together... warring like crazy within. 

Indians were one and they new it just that it had to be brought out...


----------



## viper1972

samantk said:


> Dude, the operating word was Revive. ...
> 
> We were subjugated by invaders because we seldom stood together... warring like crazy within.
> 
> Indians were one and they new it just that it had to be brought out...



bro still nothing has changed we are still divided as caste, religion ,state, region .
what was new that British gave us except physical boundary which they won .


----------



## SamantK

viper1972 said:


> bro still nothing has changed we are still divided as caste, religion ,state, region .
> what was new that British gave us except physical boundary which they won .



All things have been present from a long time and I will say again, the feeling was dormant, the culture was very similar.. it had to be revived which Britishers did ( Not because they wanted to)


----------



## Mitro

*Our 5 Major Achievement 
1) Lost Part of Kash*** 
2) Open defecation .
3) No basic amenities (Clean water,Electricity,road,hospital,school)
4) Sex-selective abortion
5) Corruption *

If we are able to get rid of these problem then only we achieve something ,each and every indian enjoying the fruit of success .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## viper1972

samantk said:


> All things have been present from a long time and I will say again, the feeling was dormant, the culture was very similar.. it had to be revived which Britishers did ( Not because they wanted to)[/QUOT
> 
> yes i agree but still there are lot of hurdles in emerging as a strong nation with collective conscious.
> 
> 
> 
> Czar786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Our 5 Major Achievement
> 1) Lost Part of Kash***
> 2) Open defecation .
> 3) No basic amenities (Clean water,Electricity,road,hospital,school)
> 4) Sex-selective abortion
> 5) Corruption *
> 
> If we are able to get rid of these problem then only we achieve something ,each and every indian enjoying the fruit of success .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yaar ho jayega time lagega par hoyega jaroor
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

viper1972 said:


> India was united as per the times that were prevailing at time culturally India was same and is same British didn't gave us magic wand called India so that we got united stop ur ignorant rant that British united India.



Culturally the same, like Western European culture. So India subcontinent has its unique civilization. But civilization and culture does not necessarily equal a nation. Its the Brits the created India. And keep India together is India's biggest achievement as India was never a nation before British arrival, but a civilization equivalent to Western Civilization.


----------



## SamantK

viper1972 said:


> yes i agree but still there are lot of hurdles in emerging as a strong nation with collective conscious.
> 
> 
> 
> yaar ho jayega time lagega par hoyega jaroor



From 1857 to 1947, that struggle was not that small.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

viper1972 said:


> but bro if we were so separated is it possible we would be still together after 60 years. and we are not called Hindustan but India.



India is kept together by external threats and Hinduism. But without Britain, India today would still be a bunch of small kingdoms and princely states. Something similar UAE. And these princely states might form their own nation.


----------



## SamantK

faithfulguy said:


> India is kept together by external threats and Hinduism. But without Britain, India today would still be a bunch of small kingdoms and princely states. Something similar UAE. And these princely states might form their own nation.



You are wrong about the external threats, there are very famous examples but then it wont stop you from ranting now will it? 

India could have been a bunch of countries maybe like European Union but getting together would be the most logical choice..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

samantk said:


> All things have been present from a long time and I will say again, the feeling was dormant, the culture was very similar.. it had to be revived which Britishers did ( Not because they wanted to)



Its the long reign of British India that unite India. For example, if an none European country colonize and unite England, France, Germany, Spain, lower countries, Italy, Baltic countries etc.. for 200 years, than these countries would likely stay together after the colonizer leaves. But this new country, called Europe, would have been created because of the colonizer, not because of similar cultures between England, France, etc... But their similar culture can keep the country going.


----------



## viper1972

faithfulguy said:


> India is kept together by external threats and Hinduism. But without Britain, India today would still be a bunch of small kingdoms and princely states. Something similar UAE. And these princely states might form their own nation.



who is threatening us know if that was the case for north India that scenario fits but for south India it doesn't .
so you agree Hinduism gels us as nation .



faithfulguy said:


> Its the long reign of British India that unite India. For example, if an none European country colonize and unite England, France, Germany, Spain, lower countries, Italy, Baltic countries etc.. for 200 years, than these countries would likely stay together after the colonizer leaves. But this new country, called Europe, would have been created because of the colonizer, not because of similar cultures between England, France, etc... But their similar culture can keep the country going.



do all the Europeans have the same culture.


----------



## panyimao

tvsram1992 said:


> War of 1971 and liberation of Bangladesh must be in top 10 .



China to attack India should be ranked first, because it allows India to do a 50-year nightmare, dream again hit in Beijing, so you do a century nightmare in India.


----------



## viper1972

panyimao said:


> China to attack India should be ranked first, because it allows India to do a 50-year nightmare, dream again hit in Beijing, so you do a century nightmare in India.


----------



## panyimao

Can masturbating in front of a small country, we have plenty of strength in the eyes of the Chinese nausea India, we have qualified to say that India garbage in the garbage, because we have the strength, you only fantasy and dreams.


----------



## viper1972

panyimao said:


> Can masturbating in front of a small country, we have plenty of strength in the eyes of the Chinese nausea India, we have qualified to say that India garbage in the garbage, because we have the strength, you only fantasy and dreams.



any thing else to post to satisfy your tiny ego.


----------



## faithfulguy

viper1972 said:


> who is threatening us know if that was the case for north India that scenario fits but for south India it doesn't .
> so you agree Hinduism gels us as nation .
> 
> 
> 
> do all the Europeans have the same culture.



For western Europe, they would be similar like India.


----------



## mastaan

somebozo said:


> despite the fact that it still has to borrow fundamental of governance from its colonial past.



You know, what you say is the core of what makes this country work (though you still don't realize that it actually is a compliment) 

In the words of Firaq... _Sarzameene hind per aqvaam-e-aalam ke firaq, kaafile guzarte gaye hindustan banta gaya_ *(In the land of Hind, the caravans of the peoples of the world kept coming in, and India kept getting formed)*

The basis of this society has been on 'assimilation of the good and bad' into itself and to make the ones who came along as its own, like a river... So, to borrow a system and knowledge that came from outside, but worked well for us, actually speaks volumes about the wise people, who saw the opportunity to 'learn' and did learn... But, it is difficult to understand that deep a philosophy when all someone wants to see is shortcomings... alas!


----------



## Aramsogo

Czar786 said:


> *Our 5 Major Achievement
> 1) Lost Part of Kash***
> 2) Open defecation .
> 3) No basic amenities (Clean water,Electricity,road,hospital,school)
> 4) Sex-selective abortion
> 5) Corruption *
> 
> If we are able to get rid of these problem then only we achieve something ,each and every indian enjoying the fruit of success .



6. Gang Rape

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contract Killer

faithfulguy said:


> Actually, a even bigger achievement is that there are no cows on the highway



Neither dogs.


----------



## mastaan

XiNiX said:


> Nope.
> 
> _*Thanx to The Attitude of Indians .*_. Kuch Baat hai Ki Hasti Mit Ti Nahi Hamaari.....
> 
> *Even B4... IITS and IIMs , Bhabhas.....Sarabhais.... n Kalams Existed ( WITHOUT the AID of IITS and IIMs ) , Who Found What we know as India ( as of now ).*




You reminded me of a saying my school days (in 1990s in Jammu)... 
Yunan-o-Misr-o-Roma Sab Mit Gaye Jahan Se
Ab Tak Magar Hai Baki Naam-o-Nishan Hamara
Kuchh Baat Hai Ke Hasti Mitti Nahin Hamari
Sadiyon Raha Hai Dushman Daur-e-Zaman Hamara - Iqbal (May God bless his soul)

For those who don't understand this... Here is what it means in essence... The poet talks about India...

The times and kingdoms of Rome and Greek ages vanished from this world, but still, there is an existence of a name and identity of us in the world,
There 'is' something about us that our identity refuses to disappear (like other great old legions), even though 'almost every other outsider/legion' has harbored enmity & hatred towards us...

It just fills me up with joy...


----------



## Contract Killer

Aramsogo said:


> 6. Gang Rape



7. Daoxian massacre
8. tiananmen square

Upps my bad..........., these are not our, but our neighbors achievements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

Amolthebest said:


> I think no matter how MMS will be criticized he will be a man in top 10 who shaped today's India. Give the devil it's due.



An NAC insider speaks up - Indian Express


----------



## Chanakyaa

Czar786 said:


> Our 5 Major Achievement
> 1) *Lost Part of Kash*** *
> 2) *Open defecation .*
> 3) *No basic amenities (Clean water,Electricity,road,hospital,school)*
> 4) *Sex-selective abortion*
> 5) Corruption
> 
> If we are able to get rid of these problem then only we achieve something ,each and every indian enjoying the fruit of success .



*False Flag Troller*
Had u been a _*Real Indian *_the Bold ones would be Missing in the List.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chanakyaa

Aramsogo said:


> 6. Gang Rape



Troll. Abandon the Rape Garbage. 
Its Already Banned.


----------



## Tridibans

XiNiX said:


> *False Flag Troller*
> Had u been a _*Real Indian *_the Bold ones would be Missing in the List.



Don't bother buddy. You seriously think they are sane enough to listen to you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

jbond197 said:


> Seems like all idiot *Chinibots* arses are on fire reading this thread... All the dumba$$es seems to be partying together at the expense of the thread and the topic..


*
Remove that bold part. *


----------



## KS

jbond197 said:


> Seems like all idiot Chinibots arses are on fire reading this thread... All the dumba$$es seems to be partying together at the expense of the thread and the topic..



faitfulguy is hardly a chini..he is infact one without a country.


----------



## faithfulguy

KS said:


> faitfulguy is hardly a chini..he is infact one without a country.



I'm an American. How about ou?


----------



## jnreno75

The Changjiao massacre (Chinese: &#21378;&#31382;&#24808;&#26696 was a massacre aimed at Chinese civilians by the Japanese China Expeditionary Army in Changjiao, Hunan. Shunroku Hata was the promoter. For four days, from 1943-05-09 to 1943-05-12, more than 30,000 civilians were killed and thousands of women were raped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jnreno75

February 15, 2006 | By Li Ming, Minghui correspondent

(Clearwisdom.net) In the past 13 years of genocide against Falun Gong launched by Jiang&#8217;s Communist regime, the abuse of women has been severe. According to &#8220;Violence Against Women&#8221; reports by the Falun Gong Human Rights Working Group, very few of the hundreds of thousands of detained female Falun Gong practitioners have been spared some form of violation, such as the humiliation of being stripped naked (often for great lengths of time), the denial of access to sanitary napkins, sexual attacks or rape threats, or having their breasts and genitals beaten or kicked. In the more severe cases, the police have raped or gang-raped female practitioners; they have shocked the practitioners with electric batons inserted into their vaginas, they have tortured the practitioners by shoving stiff brushes into their vaginas, and they have stripped them naked and thrown them into the cells of male criminals. One woman who survived these tortures said, &#8220;One cannot imagine the sinister nature of those police.&#8221;

In the afternoon on November 25, 2005, police officer He Xuejian raped two female practitioners at the Dongchengfang Town Police Station in Zhuozhou City, Hebei Province. One of the victims was the age of He Xuejian&#8217;s mother.

Officers from the Xingtai Police Department and a district police department in Hebei Province handcuffed illegally arrested female practitioners in a police car and gang raped them. They drove them to a detention center and whipped them with bamboo planks and shocked their breasts and private areas with electric batons.

The guards at almost all detention centers and forced labor camps in Guangdong Province savagely attack female practitioners&#8217; breasts and private areas. They shock the practitioners&#8217; breasts and private areas with electric batons, burn their nipples with cigarette lighters, insert electric batons inside the practitioners&#8217; vaginas and shock them, insert bundles of toothbrushes into the practitioners&#8217; vaginas, and use hooks to attack female practitioners&#8217; private parts. The male guards touch the practitioners&#8217; sensitive body parts in front of a crowd to humiliate them. They also squeeze male practitioners&#8217; testicles and electrically shock their private areas until they are severely injured and bleed profusely.

At the Masanjia Forced Labor Camp in Shenyang City, practitioners were often stripped naked and forced to stand in front of a camera. They were forced to stand in the snow for extended periods of time wearing nothing. The guards shocked their private areas with electric batons. In June 2000, 18 female practitioners were stripped naked and thrown into cells housing males. With encouragement from the guards, the male criminals raped the women.

In order to detain her, 610 Office agents and the Birth Planning Committee in Lutai Township, Huaiyang County, Henan Province, arrested practitioner Ms. Wang Guijin, who was nine months pregnant. They claimed to have induced labor, but in fact they performed an abortion by killing the baby.

On October 31, 1999, the more than 800 Falun Gong practitioners illegally detained in Changchun City prisons and labor camps] included pregnant women and mothers carrying infants. One witness said, &#8220;A police officer kicked the stomach of a pregnant woman. She was in so much pain, her face was covered in sweat.&#8221;

1. The Chinese Communist Regime systematically harbors and encourages criminals

A police officer in Zhuozhou City, Hebei Province, raped two women. The police are now pursuing the women and have posted a reward for their capture

On the evening of November 24, 2005, officers from Dongchengfang Town Police Station in Zhuozhou City, Hebei Province, arrested 51-year-old Ms. Liu Jizhi and 42-year-old Ms. Han Yuzhi, both practitioners, at home. They interrogated and savagely beat the two women. A policeman even groped them in a lewd manner and told them obscenely, &#8220;Do you think I am being thuggish? If you continue to practice Falun Gong, I&#8217;ll fine you until you are penniless!&#8221;

Around 2:00 p.m. on November 25, 2005, a policeman named He Xuejian took Ms. Liu to a room where he savagely beat her. Next he pushed her against a bed and started groping her breasts. Then he lifted her shirt and shocked her breasts with an electric baton. While watching the sparks from the baton, He Xuejian repeatedly commented, &#8220;This is fun! This is fun!&#8221; Policeman Wang Zengjun watched and said menacingly, &#8220;Beat her! Beat her up good!&#8221; Then he left the room.

Despite Ms. Liu&#8217;s desperate struggles, He Xuejian stripped off her shirt, sat on her stomach, and violated her manually. Then he switched to another position in order to remove her pants. During the struggle, Ms. Liu pleaded, &#8220;I am thinking of your own good&#8211;don&#8217;t do this to me! You are a policeman! You must not commit such a crime! This is totally wrong! You are a young man! I am an old woman. Please, spare me.&#8221; He Xuejian ignored her plea and raped her. During the rape, He Xuejian repeatedly slapped her face and violently choked her.

After raping Ms. Liu Jizhi who is the same age as his mother, he did the same to 42-year-old Ms. Han Yuzhi. Police officer Wang Zengjun was present during the rapes of both women but he did nothing.

After the rapes, both victims were forced to mop the floor and do chores. They were released after their families each paid a fine of 3,000 yuan, which is equivalent to a local farmer&#8217;s annual income.

After the crimes, Song Xiaobin, Dongchengfang Town Politics and Law Committee secretary; Chai Yuqiao, Comprehensive Administration Office head; and Yang Shun, secretary of Xituan Village Party Committee formed a group. The group followed and threatened the victims&#8217; families and monitored their residences. They also monitored all Falun Gong practitioners in Xituan Village and forbid them from taking any long-distance trips. An &#8220;expansion meeting&#8221; was held in Dongchengfang Town, and all Party secretaries and village heads in the town attended. During the meeting, an order from the Hebei Province Department of Public Security was announced. The order announced a 100,000-yuan reward for the capture of the two victims described above, who must have gotten away. The government is trying to refute the rape charges and is attempting to send the victims to forced labor camps, after extorting 4,000 yuan from each one.


Ms. Liu Jizhi was savagely beaten and raped; she sustained numerous injuries on her buttocks and legs

Chongqing University student raped by police in front of detainees, whistleblower arrested, victim disappears, and offending policeman goes unpunished

Ms. Wei Xingyan was 28 years old and a third year graduate student pursuing a Master&#8217;s degree in High Voltage Direct Current Transmission and Simulation Technology at Chongqing University. On May 11, 2003, Ms. Wei was arrested for clarifying the truth about Falun Gong. On the evening of May 13, the police took her to a room in the Baihelin Detention Center in the Shapingba District. Two female inmates were ordered to remove all of her clothes. Ms. Wei Xingyan shouted, &#8220;I am a Dafa practitioner! You have no right to treat me like this!&#8221; One uniformed police officer ran into the room, pinned her to the ground and raped her in front of two female inmates. Ms. Wei said to the police in a solemn manner, &#8220;I will remember your police badge numbers! You will not escape punishment!&#8221;

Ms. Wei went on a hunger strike and was force-fed. During the force-feeding process her trachea and esophagus were injured and as a result she could not speak. On May 22, Ms. Wei was sent to the Southwest Hospital in Chongqing City, at the brink of death. Many plainclothes police officers from the &#8220;610 Office&#8221; watched her day and night and interrogated, followed, and arrested anyone who visited her.

After the rape was exposed, the Shapingba District Police Department refused to investigate the case and punish the rapist. Instead, it pursued and arrested the person who exposed the rape. The Chongqing City 610 Office, Chongqing City police and Chongqing University tried their best to cover up the facts while fanatically arresting dozens of practitioners in Chongqing City..

At the same time, Chongqing University was officially notified to &#8220;stay unified with the central government media&#8221; by &#8220;denying the existence of student Wei Xingyan, and denying the existence of a High Voltage Direct Current Transmission and Simulation Technology curriculum at Chongqing University.&#8221; The university sealed Ms. Wei Xingyan&#8217;s file and deleted information about the High Voltage Direct Current Transmission and Simulation Technology curriculum from the university&#8217;s website. Anyone who talked about the rape became a target for arrest by 610 Office agents.

The female students who had lived in the same room and in the same hall as Ms. Wei suddenly disappeared. It has been learned that the 610 Office secretly moved them to other locations to keep them under control. All police officers with knowledge of the incident, including the rapist, were transferred to other posts to avoid an international investigation.

The whereabouts of Ms. Wei Xingyan are still unknown.

2. Crimes inside Beijing, the Chinese Communist Party&#8217;s headquarters

Beijing is the central headquarters for the Chinese Communist Party. The crimes and atrocities that have taken place in Beijing are a direct manifestation of the sinister nature of the Chinese Communist regime and its policies. At the Beijing Custody Center and Labor Camp Dispatch Division, the police detain each Falun Gong practitioner in a separate room to beat and torture him or her. Painful screams are often heard. Police officer Huo Xiuyun encouraged the inmates to gag the practitioners and cover their heads with a quilt before violently beating and kicking the practitioners&#8217; private areas and whipping their buttocks. Such mistreatment breaks the skin on the practitioners&#8217; buttocks. The flesh swells and the victim has difficulty urinating. Practitioner Ms. Li Hong was in her 30s and came from Hubei Province. Inmates Zhang Su, Yan Yuqing and Zhang Cuifen tortured her this way with encouragement from the guards. Unmarried female practitioners are also sexually humiliated.

Practitioner Ms. Liu Shengping from Beijing was held at the Beijing City Forced Labor Camp Dispatch Division. When she refused to write a &#8220;guarantee statement&#8221; to renounce Dafa, the police officers stripped her of all her clothes, pinned her to the ground, and shocked her with about five electric batons. The electric current was so strong that her body convulsed involuntarily, even as she was pinned to the ground. Many black scars remain on her chest and back from the burns.

The guards at the No. 2 Detention Center of Beijing&#8217;s Chaoyang Police Department do not even spare unmarried women. Several guards used the most vulgar language to insult young female practitioners. They grabbed the practitioners&#8217; hair, slapped their faces, kicked, pinched, and twisted their sensitive areas. They forced the female practitioners to squat barefoot on the concrete ground. Some practitioners who had their menstrual periods were not allowed to wear underwear. If the practitioners disobeyed in the least, the guards and inmates would savagely beat them, strip them naked and tie them to a wooden cross so they could not move. They had to relieve themselves while they were still tied to the cross. Some practitioners had their menstrual period while being tied to the cross and blood streamed down their legs, yet the guards walked around them as if nothing was happening. As another torture the guards would pin a female practitioner to a wooden board, put a wooden plank on her stomach, and then four guards would stand on the wooden plank and jump, forcing blood and urine out of her body. One unmarried female practitioner lost consciousness after being tortured this way. When she came to, she still refused to tell her address. They stripped her naked. Four guards took off their clothes and threatened to gang rape her. She then told her name and address.



At the Shijingshan Detention Center in Beijing one very beautiful female practitioner, around 30 years of age, was brutally tortured. Male guards stripped her naked and tied up her arms and legs. They took photos of her naked body and showed her the pictures. They insulted and verbally abused her and threatened to circulate the pictures.

One female practitioner from Beijing was stopped by a police officer and savagely beaten when posting Falun Gong flyers. The police officer shouted at passersby, &#8220;She is a Falun Gong practitioner, a counterrevolutionary element. It&#8217;s nothing, even if I beat her to death!&#8221; After cruelly beating her, the police officer dragged her under a bridge, tore off her pants and raped her. Then he sat on her and shoved his police baton into her vagina.



On April 6, 2004, Falun Gong practitioner Ms. Kaneko Yuko, who is currently living in Japan, spoke at a United Nations Human Rights Commission meeting where the topic was women&#8217;s rights. She talked about her experiences at the Beijing Women&#8217;s Forced Labor Camp and said,

&#8220;The guards tried to coerce me into giving up my belief. They handcuffed my hands and my feet to a bed. The handcuffs were very tight and I had blood on my wrists. They inserted a tube through my nose into my stomach and also inserted a tube into my urethra. They would not release me to let me use the restroom even though I was menstruating. They didn&#8217;t want me to soil the quilt, so they put a plastic sheet underneath me and bared my lower body. The temperature in June in Beijing is about 97 0F. My lower body was soaked in sweat, blood and other excretions. They did not remove the tube after each force-feeding and neither did they tie it up. The things they poured into me gushed out and poured all over my neck and shoulders. I was covered in the sticky solution that soured and rotted. They had me tied for nearly 20 days. Later, when they released me, I could not get up from the bed. The flesh on my back was ulcerated and I could not walk.&#8221;

On International Women&#8217;s Day, March 8, 2005, Falun Gong practitioners Ms. Chen Ying from France and Ms. Xiong Wei attended a European Parliament press conference held at the European Parliament Hall in Strasbourg. They exposed the deprivation of women&#8217;s rights and dignity prevalent in Chinese Communist forced labor camps. Ms. Xiong Wei, who was rescued to Germany, spoke of her experience at the Beijing Women&#8217;s Forced Labor Camp. She said she was forbidden to use the restroom or use sanitary napkins when she was menstruating. When she protested, the guards handcuffed her and threatened, &#8220;We will break each one of your fingers and cook you in boiling water and then see if you&#8217;ll still practice Falun Gong.&#8221;

She mentioned a 19-year-old university student whom eight inmates had beaten under orders from the guards. The inmates stripped her naked and gagged her with her socks and underpants. They violently kicked her private area with very hard boots. About 20 days later when Ms. Xiong saw her again, the student had suffered a nervous breakdown.

Ms. Chen Yin, who was rescued to France, said that she was forced to remove all of her clothes, squat, and take a cold shower in the labor camp. The guards ordered about six inmates to beat her. She protested and was handcuffed to a window and injected with unknown drugs. As the drugs entered her body, she felt such pain as if her heart and blood vessels were bursting open. The left side of her body convulsed, and she gradually lost her memory.

3. In carrying out the government&#8217;s persecution policies, female guards lose their humanity and inmates add crimes to their existing crimes

The Chinese Communist Party has coupled the &#8220;reform&#8221; of Falun Gong practitioners with police&#8217; and guards&#8217; bonuses, job credits and promotions. According to 610 Office policies, a police officer is rewarded with several thousand yuan for forcing one practitioner to give up his/her belief. Sometimes there are also promotions and other benefits associated with successful &#8220;reform.&#8221; As a result, for the past several years, officers and guards at the police departments, detention centers, prisons, labor camps and brainwashing centers are stopping at nothing to torture practitioners.

These enticements of financial gains and other benefits have not only perverted the male guards but also the female guards. They all follow the CCP&#8217;s edicts to ruthlessly torture female practitioners in hopes of &#8220;reforming&#8221; them. They also order inmates, some of whom are prostitutes, to insult and torture female practitioners with promises of sentence reductions.

At the Shibalihe Women&#8217;s Forced Labor Camp in Henan Province, the inmates use various debased tactics to persecute practitioners, all with the encouragement of the division heads. Inmates stripped one 47-year-old practitioner naked and tied her up with a rope. They stuffed her vagina with dirty dishcloths until they could not fit in any more. Then they kicked her private area and stabbed at her vagina with a toothbrush. Another practitioner refused to curse Master or to attack Truth-Compassion-Forbearance. She was stripped naked and hung from a metal window frame. The inmates took turns further torturing her. They grabbed her breasts and violently yanked them until blood dripped from her nipples. They refused to let her use the restroom before tying her up, and they put feces on a used sanitary napkin and taped it to her mouth.

At Dalian City Drug Rehabilitation Center, with encouragement from guard Wan Yalin, several inmates stripped a quiet and graceful girl named Ms. Chang Xuexia. They pinched her breasts, plucked out some of her pubic hair, and stabbed her vagina. They used a brush that is usually used to clean the water tank. They then put a basin under her to see if she was bleeding. When no blood came out, the inmates switched to a larger brush and repeatedly stabbed her vagina with it. Another practitioner, Ms. Wang Lijun, was tortured repeatedly. Inmates tied many knots on a thick rope and pulled it back and forth across her vagina. Her entire lower body swelled. The head police officer then ordered inmates to jab her swollen vagina with the splintered end of a broken mop stick. This torture made Ms. Wang&#8217;s vagina bleed profusely. Her abdomen and vagina were so swollen that she could not pull up her pants, sit, or urinate. Ms. Wang still could not sit upright two months after the sexual torture. She also became crippled. I witnessed these inmates using this same torture on an unmarried girl.

Jiang Dongmei, a female guard at the Fangqiang Forced Labor Camp in Jiangsu Province, encouraged head inmate Xie Lifang, a 28-year-old owner of a brothel disguised as a saloon and a prostitute herself. Also participating in the following abuse were Sheng Chunlan and several other prostitutes. They tricked a whole group of Falun Gong practitioners into entering a confinement cell. They stripped off each practitioner&#8217;s clothes and held her on the ground. With one person sitting on the victim&#8217;s chest and another person sitting on the victim&#8217;s thighs, they physically humiliated the practitioner by viciously pinching her nipples, piercing her nipples with needles, using a square stool to pound on her abdomen, kicking her lower bodies, jabbing her private parts with their knees, plucking her pubic hair, and stuffing paper into her vagina. Practitioner Ms. Du Xiuju (42 years old, never married, and a teacher at the Technical School in Lianyun Harbor) suffered from vaginal bleeding for over a month after being tortured. The practitioner who suffered the most was 35-year-old Ms. Huang Hongping. Xie Lifang and other vicious people kicked her head and face, pulled her hair, slammed her head against a wall, and used all of the debased methods described above, causing her to lose control of her bladder and bowels. The ruffians even cursed her while beating her, saying, &#8220;We will beat you to death, just like we would beat a dog to death. The authorities will not investigate our actions!&#8221; Ms. Huang Hongping&#8217;s abdominal area, the inner side of the thigh and her entire lower body turned blue and purple. Blood pooled under her skin. Even after lying in bed for over a month she couldn&#8217;t walk normally and had to rely on two people to hold her while she walked.

Practitioner Ms. Wang Yuqin from Changzhou City, Jiangsu Province, 45 years old, passed away on March 13, 2002, after suffering such brutal persecution.

The guards at Fangqiang Forced Labor Camp often bolster themselves with &#8220;orders from above.&#8221; &#8220;There are orders from above. We will be held criminally responsible for the death of other labor camp detainees but not for the torture deaths of Falun Gong practitioners!&#8221;

It is obvious that the evil Chinese Communist Party regime and its persecution policies are the source of all of these crimes!

During the past 13 years of persecution against Falun Gong, the Chinese Communist regime has abused and murdered innocent people and raped women &#8220;in the name of the state and regime&#8221; through the use of the regime&#8217;s machinery. This has led to widespread moral corruption, as human rights and the law are regarded as worthless. Women&#8217;s rights and dignity are not protected. The regime&#8217;s decrees have brought countless disasters to the Chinese people. Heavenly principles and the rule of law will severely punish all those who have participated and are still participating in this persecution.


----------



## bronxbull

Koovie said:


> Defense Minister: Atheist
> 
> MoFA: Muslim
> 
> FM: Hindu
> 
> ..
> ..
> ..
> Seriously, I could go on for this for some pages but I have no time.
> 
> *Only in India!*



since when did anthony become an atheist?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

bronxbull said:


> since when did anthony become an atheist?



He is a born Christian, but now atheist. Dunno when he changed his religion.



jnreno75 said:


> The Changjiao massacre (Chinese: &#21378;&#31382;&#24808;&#26696 was a massacre aimed at Chinese civilians by the Japanese China Expeditionary Army in Changjiao, Hunan. Shunroku Hata was the promoter. For four days, from 1943-05-09 to 1943-05-12, more than 30,000 civilians were killed and thousands of women were raped.



Post reported for off topic, dont make a fool out of yourself by derailing this thread.


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

bronxbull said:


> since when did anthony become an atheist?



I am not sure whether he officially changed to in to an atheist, but certainly his beliefs of an Agnostic.


----------



## arbit

Achievements / benchmarks/milestones

1. Green revolution. From importer of wheat to self reliance in production of grains. Saved valuable foreign exchange, and ended the humiliation of begging for food.
2. IITs. Established the base of tech revolution in country. Provided the best and brightest with opportunities. The folks who went out after studying gave in other ways. Brought recognition to country.
3. White revolution, provided a cheap source of protein to children. Its contribution to society can not be over hyped.
4. ISRO. Or space programme. It developed critical techs, missile programme also benefitted a lot. Improved security of our country and gotnus respect in international fora.
5. Nuclear programme. Complimentary to missile programme. We all know about it.

Lastly would ad one more.

Somehow kept the country together and united.dont know how the hell. But this is no mean feat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

Agnostic_Indian said:


> I am not sure whether he officially changed to in to an atheist, but certainly his beliefs of an Agnostic.



cultural christian like cultural hindus/muslim.

funny term this,honestly.


----------



## Chanakyaa

bronxbull said:


> since when did anthony become an atheist?



Same.. Thats News for me As Well.


----------



## tvsram1992

panyimao said:


> China to attack India should be ranked first, because it allows India to do a 50-year nightmare, dream again hit in Beijing, so you do a century nightmare in India.


Its useless folks that boast about a conflict that was 50 years old . Unable to get hold of South Tibet and did nothing but crying when we annexed sikkim . Who was a loser ?


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

bronxbull said:


> cultural christian like cultural hindus/muslim.
> 
> funny term this,honestly.



Not cultural but born Christian but thoughts/ideologies of a agnostic.


----------



## somebozo

XiNiX said:


> *False Flag Troller*
> Had u been a _*Real Indian *_the Bold ones would be Missing in the List.



Indians dont like critisizm...ehh..so much for tolerance..so one has to be selective?


----------



## djsjs

jnreno75 said:


> February 15, 2006 | By Li Ming, Minghui correspondent
> 
> (Clearwisdom.net) In the past 13 years of genocide against Falun Gong launched by Jiang&#8217;s Communist regime,......



thanks for your hard working.hahaha
it may be very convincing to those who know nothing about the Falun gong.haha.........

now i tell my own story.
1.many years ago when i was in middle school,it was a sunday ,i saw a book called &#36716;&#27861;&#20262;&#65288;roll Falun&#65289;in my maternal grandmother's home.falun gong was not banned and i know nothing about it at that time.so i tried to read it,i clears remember the beginning of the content is very fantasy,the main idea is that human have a third eye(closed) on the forehead and two falun(wheels) in the abdomen.Believers should practice to open the third eye and emerge the wheels........i was so young(abou 13 or 14 years old) at that time that i know nothing about politics, but i'm sure the book was anti-science,so i stoped reading it.

2.one of my mother's colleagues was a falun gong practicer.she quit her job(teacher,nice career and income) and just do nothing(even don't talk to her husband and children) at home for years,and refused treatment when illed.she was mental patient in the view of those who knew her. what a pity.


----------



## bronxbull

Agnostic_Indian said:


> Not cultural but born Christian but thoughts/ideologies of a agnostic.



thats what athiests of diff religions call themselves.


----------



## SamantK

somebozo said:


> Indians dont like critisizm...ehh..so much for tolerance..so one has to be selective?



Let them open a thread for criticizing India.. we are civilized and a proper and constructive criticism should be presented at the correct forum (thread).. mixing topics only creates chaos.. I thought you were intelligent e.g. ought to understand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## my2cents

somebozo said:


> despite the fact that it still has to borrow fundamental of governance from its colonial past.



you forgot to add............. ' to make it work for such a large and diverse country '. You can see it is not easy from your own country experience. 

I would also add conducting elections every 5 years in a country of our size is a huge undertaking and the magnitude of its scale is mind boggling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## my2cents

asad71 said:


> Well some countries were gifted so called "freedom" while their Father of the Nation was getting buggered by a German wrestler; and the second leader was having relations with both of the GG couple - according to Indian media. We, BD, fought for ourselves, sacrificed lives and shed blood by tons for 9 months. Wily, crooked, cunning Indians jumped in last 10 days to steal victory from us. We defeated Pak Eastern Command, not Indians. They couldn't have done that in a million years with their poor professionalism and the lousy corps of officers. We saw how pathetic they are in the battle-field.



What would have happened if we did not enter the picture in 1971??? What would have happened if we sent back some ten million refugees??

Rag tag cadre of mukti bahini would not have been able to contain tide of refugees pouring from E. Pakistan into India. they were contributing to the exodus because they were waging a war. They were not in position to take care of their needs because they had no institutional frame work in place. It would have been tragedy of epic proportion. 

Pakistan would have had opportunity to send backups and ammunition through sea and air. There would have been more deaths and mayhem and wanton destruction of your property. 

Indian contribution for BD liberation:

Indian public contributed their time and money to feed and shelter the refugees. Many of the families were given shelter in their own homes.They saw first hand the atrocities committed by Pakistani army and saw the need to teach them a lesson. They raised funds for war effort. Indian leaders got into the act and started supporting MB financially and morally. 

India did all the legwork to garner world sympathy. We persuaded the world leaders to back us up in case of war. 

While you guy were fighting to contain Pakistani troops in your neighborhoods, our Indian air force and Navy was containing Pakistan navy and air force. 

We handled both western and eastern fronts and made both Pakistan air force and navy ineffective. 

When we finally advanced into your country we pretty much sealed the fate of retreating Pakistani army who were already low in ammunition and moral. They were totally cut off and could not go on fighting and had to surrender. It was a win win situation for both of us. We were successful in breaking up Pakistan into two with much needed contribution from MB and you guys got what you were demanding, your own country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

faithfulguy said:


> But I thought in Hinduism, beef are forbidden? There would be restaurant that sell beef, I'm sure. But they are probably in the form of steak or Halal style instead of just part of Indian restaurant. Am I correct.
> 
> Also, why doesn't Indians eat a lot of pork? Pork seems to be a specialty food to Indians, am I correct?



Come to Kerala, you will see Hindus eating beef .. And it will definitely a part of Indian restaurant.. You will see different varieties of beef dishes.. @KRAIT is coming to Kerala to eat beef samosa, you can join him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

my2cents said:


> What would have happened if we did not enter the picture in 1971??? What would have happened if we sent back some ten million refugees??
> 
> Rag tag cadre of mukti bahini would not have been able to contain tide of refugees pouring from E. Pakistan into India. they were contributing to the exodus because they were waging a war. They were not in position to take care of their needs because they had no institutional frame work in place. It would have been tragedy of epic proportion.
> 
> Pakistan would have had opportunity to send backups and ammunition through sea and air. There would have been more deaths and mayhem and wanton destruction of your property.
> 
> Indian contribution for BD liberation:
> 
> Indian public contributed their time and money to feed and shelter the refugees. Many of the families were given shelter in their own homes.They saw first hand the atrocities committed by Pakistani army and saw the need to teach them a lesson. They raised funds for war effort. Indian leaders got into the act and started supporting MB financially and morally.
> 
> India did all the legwork to garner world sympathy. We persuaded the world leaders to back us up in case of war.
> 
> While you guy were fighting to contain Pakistani troops in your neighborhoods, our Indian air force and Navy was containing Pakistan navy and air force.
> 
> We handled both western and eastern fronts and made both Pakistan air force and navy ineffective.
> 
> When we finally advanced into your country we pretty much sealed the fate of retreating Pakistani army who were already low in ammunition and moral. They were totally cut off and could not go on fighting and had to surrender. It was a win win situation for both of us. We were successful in breaking up Pakistan into two with much needed contribution from MB and you guys got what you were demanding, your own country.




1. You have a very hazy idea about what you are talking about.

a. The refugees were 100% Hindus. As such there was a tremendous pressure on GOI from Tripura, W Bengal and Indians in general to assist them. It was not that India was footing the bill; the world community, UNHCR, etc were doing that mostly.

b. India's masters, the Soviets had been approached by our Communist leaders, Moni Singh and Muzaffar Ahmed for assistance. And they in turn asked India to be on our side.

c. The bulk of the weapons we used were Czechoslovakian or from Eastern Bloc, not Indian. 

d. Yes, many Indians contributed funds and helped in raising this - like late Nawab Patuadi and his Begum Sharmila Thakur. Like the Beetles. Like Pandit Ravi Shankar. Like Johnstnehoue, British MP, etc.

2. This was a golden opportunity for India to break-up Pakistan, and Indira Gandhi did not loose that opportunity. In fact, many say India had a hand in creating differences / suspicions between the two wings leading to 1971 War.

3. After the pathetic and miserable performance of IA in 1962, Ran of Kutch and 1965, Indian military was looking for an opportunity to redeem itself. It was too easy for Manekshaw to steal victory from us.

4. You forget Mukti Bahini was led by professional officers of ex-PA. IA officers were no patch on them in terms of professionalism. We worked out our own strategy working under huge adversity. For instance, we didn't have any weapons of our own except SAs that we carried when defecting. Indians ensured we received only SAs from the Eastern bloc. Our communication sets were confiscated by Indians and we had to make do with IA wireless operators provided during ops. We were not allowed to organize any Intel.

5. By and large, as of Sep '71, PA troops had realized that they were fighting a wrong war for all the wrong reasons. Gross indiscipline and immorality at the higher level totally broke the morale factor. Satisfactory logistics was impossible to maintain. Pakistan's treasury had become empty. Diplomatically Pakistan was isolated. Sensible Pakistanis like Asghar Khan and others were speaking out against the war on own population. Cases were reported where officers were refusing to obey unlawful orders like killing civilians. Even USA,China and Iran were asking for an end to the war.

6. By Sep PA troops had become too dispersed to be of any use for set battles. Isolated outlets, even commanded by NCOs, became easy prey for us. The total population of BD was helping us in one way or the other. Even many Razakars were quick to come over to our side whenever they got a break. Civil functionaries, apparently pro-Pak, were mostly working for us. Only a small marginal population belonging to Jam'at, ML, PDP and N e I, and Urdu speaking people were supporting Pakistan. On the other hand, almost the entire 10 mlln Hindus who had fled into India, refused to take up arms for our cause.

7. As such it is no wonder that the final conventional phase push did not find much opposition. Hili was one exception. We hardly fired a bullet till reaching Daudkandi near Dhaka from the east. Similar was the situation in the north where Kader Siddiqui was dominating the area. Jessore fell the first day. All this was due to our guerrilla activities.

8. Osmani was to launch his attack all by himself at the onset of the next monsoon - that is in another 6 months. We had already organized 3 X Bdes. By that time another 3 would have been added.

9. FYI, Osmani had also drawn up various contingencies. One of them was an Indo-Pak understanding sacrificing our cause.

10. In short, we had realized then and know it fully well now, that Indians are insincere, unreliable who would stab us in the back given an opportunity.



my2cents said:


> What would have happened if we did not enter the picture in 1971??? What would have happened if we sent back some ten million refugees??
> 
> Rag tag cadre of mukti bahini would not have been able to contain tide of refugees pouring from E. Pakistan into India. they were contributing to the exodus because they were waging a war. They were not in position to take care of their needs because they had no institutional frame work in place. It would have been tragedy of epic proportion.
> 
> Pakistan would have had opportunity to send backups and ammunition through sea and air. There would have been more deaths and mayhem and wanton destruction of your property.
> 
> Indian contribution for BD liberation:
> 
> Indian public contributed their time and money to feed and shelter the refugees. Many of the families were given shelter in their own homes.They saw first hand the atrocities committed by Pakistani army and saw the need to teach them a lesson. They raised funds for war effort. Indian leaders got into the act and started supporting MB financially and morally.
> 
> India did all the legwork to garner world sympathy. We persuaded the world leaders to back us up in case of war.
> 
> While you guy were fighting to contain Pakistani troops in your neighborhoods, our Indian air force and Navy was containing Pakistan navy and air force.
> 
> We handled both western and eastern fronts and made both Pakistan air force and navy ineffective.
> 
> When we finally advanced into your country we pretty much sealed the fate of retreating Pakistani army who were already low in ammunition and moral. They were totally cut off and could not go on fighting and had to surrender. It was a win win situation for both of us. We were successful in breaking up Pakistan into two with much needed contribution from MB and you guys got what you were demanding, your own country.




1. You have a very hazy idea about what you are talking about.

a. The refugees were 100% Hindus. As such there was a tremendous pressure on GOI from Tripura, W Bengal and Indians in general to assist them. It was not that India was footing the bill; the world community, UNHCR, etc were doing that mostly.

b. India's masters, the Soviets had been approached by our Communist leaders, Moni Singh and Muzaffar Ahmed for assistance. And they in turn asked India to be on our side.

c. The bulk of the weapons we used were Czechoslovakian or from Eastern Bloc, not Indian. 

d. Yes, many Indians contributed funds and helped in raising this - like late Nawab Patuadi and his Begum Sharmila Thakur. Like the Beetles. Like Pandit Ravi Shankar. Like Johnstnehoue, British MP, etc.

2. This was a golden opportunity for India to break-up Pakistan, and Indira Gandhi did not loose that opportunity. In fact, many say India had a hand in creating differences / suspicions between the two wings leading to 1971 War.

3. After the pathetic and miserable performance of IA in 1962, Ran of Kutch and 1965, Indian military was looking for an opportunity to redeem itself. It was too easy for Manekshaw to steal victory from us.

4. You forget Mukti Bahini was led by professional officers of ex-PA. IA officers were no patch on them in terms of professionalism. We worked out our own strategy working under huge adversity. For instance, we didn't have any weapons of our own except SAs that we carried when defecting. Indians ensured we received only SAs from the Eastern bloc. Our communication sets were confiscated by Indians and we had to make do with IA wireless operators provided during ops. We were not allowed to organize any Intel.

5. By and large, as of Sep '71, PA troops had realized that they were fighting a wrong war for all the wrong reasons. Gross indiscipline and immorality at the higher level totally broke the morale factor. Satisfactory logistics was impossible to maintain. Pakistan's treasury had become empty. Diplomatically Pakistan was isolated. Sensible Pakistanis like Asghar Khan and others were speaking out against the war on own population. Cases were reported where officers were refusing to obey unlawful orders like killing civilians. Even USA,China and Iran were asking for an end to the war.

6. By Sep PA troops had become too dispersed to be of any use for set battles. Isolated outlets, even commanded by NCOs, became easy prey for us. The total population of BD was helping us in one way or the other. Even many Razakars were quick to come over to our side whenever they got a break. Civil functionaries, apparently pro-Pak, were mostly working for us. Only a small marginal population belonging to Jam'at, ML, PDP and N e I, and Urdu speaking people were supporting Pakistan. On the other hand, almost the entire 10 mlln Hindus who had fled into India, refused to take up arms for our cause.

7. As such it is no wonder that the final conventional phase push did not find much opposition. Hili was one exception. We hardly fired a bullet till reaching Daudkandi near Dhaka from the east. Similar was the situation in the north where Kader Siddiqui was dominating the area. Jessore fell the first day. All this was due to our guerrilla activities.

8. Osmani was to launch his attack all by himself at the onset of the next monsoon - that is in another 6 months. We had already organized 3 X Bdes. By that time another 3 would have been added.

9. FYI, Osmani had also drawn up various contingencies. One of them was an Indo-Pak understanding sacrificing our cause.

10. In short, we had realized then and know it fully well now, that Indians are insincere, unreliable who would stab us in the back given an opportunity.



my2cents said:


> What would have happened if we did not enter the picture in 1971??? What would have happened if we sent back some ten million refugees??
> 
> Rag tag cadre of mukti bahini would not have been able to contain tide of refugees pouring from E. Pakistan into India. they were contributing to the exodus because they were waging a war. They were not in position to take care of their needs because they had no institutional frame work in place. It would have been tragedy of epic proportion.
> 
> Pakistan would have had opportunity to send backups and ammunition through sea and air. There would have been more deaths and mayhem and wanton destruction of your property.
> 
> Indian contribution for BD liberation:
> 
> Indian public contributed their time and money to feed and shelter the refugees. Many of the families were given shelter in their own homes.They saw first hand the atrocities committed by Pakistani army and saw the need to teach them a lesson. They raised funds for war effort. Indian leaders got into the act and started supporting MB financially and morally.
> 
> India did all the legwork to garner world sympathy. We persuaded the world leaders to back us up in case of war.
> 
> While you guy were fighting to contain Pakistani troops in your neighborhoods, our Indian air force and Navy was containing Pakistan navy and air force.
> 
> We handled both western and eastern fronts and made both Pakistan air force and navy ineffective.
> 
> When we finally advanced into your country we pretty much sealed the fate of retreating Pakistani army who were already low in ammunition and moral. They were totally cut off and could not go on fighting and had to surrender. It was a win win situation for both of us. We were successful in breaking up Pakistan into two with much needed contribution from MB and you guys got what you were demanding, your own country.




1. You have a very hazy idea about what you are talking about.

a. The refugees were 100% Hindus. As such there was a tremendous pressure on GOI from Tripura, W Bengal and Indians in general to assist them. It was not that India was footing the bill; the world community, UNHCR, etc were doing that mostly.

b. India's masters, the Soviets had been approached by our Communist leaders, Moni Singh and Muzaffar Ahmed for assistance. And they in turn asked India to be on our side.

c. The bulk of the weapons we used were Czechoslovakian or from Eastern Bloc, not Indian. 

d. Yes, many Indians contributed funds and helped in raising this - like late Nawab Patuadi and his Begum Sharmila Thakur. Like the Beetles. Like Pandit Ravi Shankar. Like Johnstnehoue, British MP, etc.

2. This was a golden opportunity for India to break-up Pakistan, and Indira Gandhi did not loose that opportunity. In fact, many say India had a hand in creating differences / suspicions between the two wings leading to 1971 War.

3. After the pathetic and miserable performance of IA in 1962, Ran of Kutch and 1965, Indian military was looking for an opportunity to redeem itself. It was too easy for Manekshaw to steal victory from us.

4. You forget Mukti Bahini was led by professional officers of ex-PA. IA officers were no patch on them in terms of professionalism. We worked out our own strategy working under huge adversity. For instance, we didn't have any weapons of our own except SAs that we carried when defecting. Indians ensured we received only SAs from the Eastern bloc. Our communication sets were confiscated by Indians and we had to make do with IA wireless operators provided during ops. We were not allowed to organize any Intel.

5. By and large, as of Sep '71, PA troops had realized that they were fighting a wrong war for all the wrong reasons. Gross indiscipline and immorality at the higher level totally broke the morale factor. Satisfactory logistics was impossible to maintain. Pakistan's treasury had become empty. Diplomatically Pakistan was isolated. Sensible Pakistanis like Asghar Khan and others were speaking out against the war on own population. Cases were reported where officers were refusing to obey unlawful orders like killing civilians. Even USA,China and Iran were asking for an end to the war.

6. By Sep PA troops had become too dispersed to be of any use for set battles. Isolated outlets, even commanded by NCOs, became easy prey for us. The total population of BD was helping us in one way or the other. Even many Razakars were quick to come over to our side whenever they got a break. Civil functionaries, apparently pro-Pak, were mostly working for us. Only a small marginal population belonging to Jam'at, ML, PDP and N e I, and Urdu speaking people were supporting Pakistan. On the other hand, almost the entire 10 mlln Hindus who had fled into India, refused to take up arms for our cause.

7. As such it is no wonder that the final conventional phase push did not find much opposition. Hili was one exception. We hardly fired a bullet till reaching Daudkandi near Dhaka from the east. Similar was the situation in the north where Kader Siddiqui was dominating the area. Jessore fell the first day. All this was due to our guerrilla activities.

8. Osmani was to launch his attack all by himself at the onset of the next monsoon - that is in another 6 months. We had already organized 3 X Bdes. By that time another 3 would have been added.

9. FYI, Osmani had also drawn up various contingencies. One of them was an Indo-Pak understanding sacrificing our cause.

10. In short, we had realized then and know it fully well now, that Indians are insincere, unreliable who would stab us in the back given an opportunity.


----------



## Iggy

@asad71 Somebody gave you an imposisation or what??


----------



## asad71

seiko said:


> @asad71 Somebody gave you an imposisation or what??



Gathered from my own experience.


----------



## Iggy

asad71 said:


> Gathered from my own experience.



I was not talking about your posts.I was talking about the number of times you posted the same thing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## my2cents

seiko said:


> I was not talking about your posts.I was talking about the number of times you posted the same thing...



He does that when he wants to troll. He cannot take Indian progress in stride.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## my2cents

@@asad71 

According to wiki...... 60% of people who fled to India were Hindus and rest were Christians, Buddhists and Muslims.
It is not exactly known what percentage of the people killed by the Pakistan army were Hindus, but it is safe to say it was disproportionately high. This widespread violence against Hindus was motivated by a policy to purge East Pakistan of what was seen as Hindu and Indian influences. The West Pakistani rulers identified the Bengali culture with Hindu and Indian culture, and thought that the eradication of Hindus would remove such influences from the majority Muslims in East Pakistan.

Many Hindus happened to be teachers, students, professors, intellectuals, doctors who were targeted first. Initially they resisted Pakistan army but were rounded up in large numbers and killed en masse. They were no match to well equipped professional Pakistan army. More than 2 million Hindus gave up their lives for your country. Many of their women were either widowed or raped by these brutes.

Why do you talk so disparagingly about BD Hindus ?? Why do you belittle their contributions to your country??


----------



## RiazHaq

asad71 said:


> If one were to dissect and discuss these threadbare, these are in reality, India's Top 5 Failures Since 1947. All of them:
> 
> a. With six states under Maoists, Kashmir freedom-struggle and NE freedom struggles, where is the unity? Only diversity.
> 
> b. India is a graft-o-cracy which provides the major deposits into Swiss banks.
> 
> c. The Aam Admi of Super Poor India is the poorest in the world. On top of that the society suffers from various ills including rape. 74% of women claim to have been raped/ sexually harassed at one time or the other.
> 
> d. India's space program, nukes and missiles along with her DRDO and ISRO are the butt of the jokes. Some jokers keep fooling the gullible into authorizing mega projects with a view to financing the Swiss accounts.
> 
> e. The economy has grown to the extent that Ambani's residence has grown 27 levels. Some of the richest people are Indians who provide ready market and cheap labor for western capitalism. But India is home to the poorest people in the world and their number could fit into a continent.



Haq's Musings: 63 Years After Independence, India Remains Home to World's Largest Population of Poor, Hungry and Illiterates

Haq's Musings: India Tops in Illiteracy and Defense Spending


----------



## KRAIT

RiazHaq said:


> Haq's Musings: 63 Years After Independence, India Remains Home to World's Largest Population of Poor, Hungry and Illiterates
> Haq's Musings: India Tops in Illiteracy and Defense Spending


Indian poverty and hunger are banned topics, Idiot.


----------



## RiazHaq

seiko said:


> Come to Kerala, you will see Hindus eating beef .. And it will definitely a part of Indian restaurant.. You will see different varieties of beef dishes.. @KRAIT is coming to Kerala to eat beef samosa, you can join him



It's carabeef, buffalo meat that is consumed in and exported by India. 

Being mostly vegetarian, neighboring Indians consume only 3.2 Kg of meat per capita, less than one-fifth of Pakistan's 18 Kg. Daal (legumes or pulses) are popular in South Asia as a protein source. Indians consume 11.68 Kg of daal per capita, about twice as much as Pakistan's 6.57 Kg.

Haq's Musings: Pakistan Among Top Meat Consuming Nations


----------



## danger007

RiazHaq said:


> Haq's Musings: 63 Years After Independence, India Remains Home to World's Largest Population of Poor, Hungry and Illiterates
> 
> Haq's Musings: India Tops in Illiteracy and Defense Spending



do u have shame? @Oscar, @mods @WebMaster.. isn't this trolling.. bringing off topic in every thread.. with shitty sources..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## asad71

my2cents said:


> @@asad71
> 
> According to wiki...... 60% of people who fled to India were Hindus and rest were Christians, Buddhists and Muslims.
> It is not exactly known what percentage of the people killed by the Pakistan army were Hindus, but it is safe to say it was disproportionately high. This widespread violence against Hindus was motivated by a policy to purge East Pakistan of what was seen as Hindu and Indian influences. The West Pakistani rulers identified the Bengali culture with Hindu and Indian culture, and thought that the eradication of Hindus would remove such influences from the majority Muslims in East Pakistan.
> 
> Many Hindus happened to be teachers, students, professors, intellectuals, doctors who were targeted first. Initially they resisted Pakistan army but were rounded up in large numbers and killed en masse. They were no match to well equipped professional Pakistan army. More than 2 million Hindus gave up their lives for your country. Many of their women were either widowed or raped by these brutes.
> 
> Why do you talk so disparagingly about BD Hindus ?? Why do you belittle their contributions to your country??



1.That data from wherever you quoted is incorrect. There was not a single Muslim family in the refugee camps. All Muslims went to fight. IA officers entrusted with the job, notably late Brig Sabegh Singh (late Maj Gen and Shaheed e Khalistan), tried their best to convince the Hindu youth to join MB. But they drew a zero. No one was willing. They preferred to stay in the camps as refugees or doing odd jobs with friends / relations in India. 

2.The reason, not realized by us then, is very simple. Bengalee Hindus are overwhelmingly Nomo Shudro / Lower Cast who believe bearing arm is not their profession. That is why there were no Bengalee regts in British Indian Army and none in IA.

3. Our minorities, including Hindus, are happy in BD. They enjoy employment, and economic well being far better than the national average. You are complex-ed; I never belittled them.


----------



## djsjs

my personal view on* India's Top Five Achievements Since Independence ( 1947 )*


XiNiX said:


> *1. Maintaining its unity and integrity:*


this one is great for indians, but threat to neighbors.




> *2. Indias vibrant democracy:*


does not work as well as western democracy.too much chaos



> *3. The aam aadmi (common man)-specific programs: *


don't know




> *4. Indias Space Program: *


this one is nice




> *5. The Nuclear and Missile programs: *


human does not need nuclear weapons ,unfortunately we both have.



> *6. The Growing Economy :*


this one is amazing,should be the top achievement.
i'm curious how did you do it without a strong govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

1.National unity and maturity of indian national identity amongst the general indian citizen.

2.Destruction of feudalism

3.Green revolution

4.Partial dismantling of caste system.At least all of it from urban areas.Process ongoing.

5.Secularism and democracy.Mature democratic system acknowledged as the only option.Secularism accepted by majority as right path and adopted as national policy.


Haters can suck it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## my2cents

@asad71

I do not want to derail the thread any further. Please see the link below where it is mentioned in the video that 30% of the refugees in this particular camp where Muslim.

British MPs visit Bangladeshi refugee camp. Douglas-Mann and Stonehouse interviews refugees; visit border.

Bangladeshi Refugee camp in India


----------



## anant_s

> 6. The Growing Economy :
> this one is amazing,should be the top achievement.
> i'm curious how did you do it without a strong govt.



Economic reforms of 90s were born more out of desperation than anything. Even now all political parties know how vital additional reforms are to the economy but still oppose it to keep their vote-banks intact. Just look at what happened during debate on FDI in retailing.

I Supose the biggest achievement for our democracy would be when all political parties start thinking rationally over issues of national interest and keep their petty difference aside (not that it is likely to happen soon, but as they say UMEED PAR DUNIYA KAYAM).


----------



## anant_s

Another Crowning achievement would be *MID DAY MEAL SCHEME* in schools.







Started in 1960s in TamilNadu by then CM K Kamaraj and later expanded by M G R, this scheme must rank as one of the most successful social program in independent India. Supreme court in a landmark judgment in 2001, led other states to adopt it and now entire country has this program.
School dropout rates have reduced as for many poor parents this is the only time their child gets to have a full meal. Even as i write this, its lunch time in lot of schools and who knows if one of the kids standing in line for lunch might be country's future PM or Chief Justice of India.







*May God bless them and their food!*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## my2cents

@anant_s

I believe mid-day meals was started by Tamilnadu and then it spread to other states. Even in United States we have subsidized meal program for poor kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

my2cents said:


> @anant_s
> 
> I believe mid-day meals was started by Tamilnadu and then it spread to other states.



You are right sir, the scheme started in Tamilnadu as a social welfare scheme. 
Subsequently Supreme Court passed a judgment on Right to food which directed all states to provide cooked meals to students.
Despite being marred with controversies and scams, the scheme has held its own and many NGOs and non profit organizations are chipping in. 


> Even in United States we have subsidized meal program for poor kids.


Yes every civilized society owes it to its children, after all it is like investing in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## my2cents

anant_s said:


> You are right sir, the scheme started in Tamilnadu as a social welfare scheme.
> Subsequently Supreme Court passed a judgment on Right to food which directed all states to provide cooked meals to students.
> Despite being marred with controversies and scams, the scheme has held its own and many NGOs and non profit organizations are chipping in.
> 
> Yes every civilized society owes it to its children, after all it is like investing in future.



If every kid is given right to education and one square meal then our HDI index will also increase from medium HDI to High HDI like rest of the developed countries. It also becomes easy to administer vaccines and also tackle anemia and iron deficiency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AADHAAR

Thanks for your wonderful post, my friend.

This is exactly the real payoff from the Green Revolution / White revolution... and that's what matters. 

My dad was a school headmaster (retired few years back) .... and he often narrated about this mid day meal scheme running at his school ... but I saw this in picutures for the first time in my life.

Thanks again. Love you. 




anant_s said:


> Another Crowning achievement would be *MID DAY MEAL SCHEME* in schools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started in 1960s in TamilNadu by then CM K Kamaraj and later expanded by M G R, this scheme must rank as one of the most successful social program in independent India. Supreme court in a landmark judgment in 2001, led other states to adopt it and now entire country has this program.
> School dropout rates have reduced as for many poor parents this is the only time their child gets to have a full meal. Even as i write this, its lunch time in lot of schools and who knows if one of the kids standing in line for lunch might be country's future PM or Chief Justice of India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *May God bless them and their food!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

anant_s said:


> Another Crowning achievement would be *MID DAY MEAL SCHEME* in schools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started in 1960s in TamilNadu by then CM K Kamaraj and later expanded by M G R, this scheme must rank as one of the most successful social program in independent India. Supreme court in a landmark judgment in 2001, led other states to adopt it and now entire country has this program.
> School dropout rates have reduced as for many poor parents this is the only time their child gets to have a full meal. Even as i write this, its lunch time in lot of schools and who knows if one of the kids standing in line for lunch might be country's future PM or Chief Justice of India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *May God bless them and their food!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iggy

anant_s said:


> Another Crowning achievement would be *MID DAY MEAL SCHEME* in schools.
> Started in 1960s in TamilNadu by then CM K Kamaraj and later expanded by M G R, this scheme must rank as one of the most successful social program in independent India. Supreme court in a landmark judgment in 2001, led other states to adopt it and now entire country has this program.
> School dropout rates have reduced as for many poor parents this is the only time their child gets to have a full meal. Even as i write this, its lunch time in lot of schools and who knows if one of the kids standing in line for lunch might be country's future PM or Chief Justice of India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *May God bless them and their food!*
> 
> ]



One of the good thing is, they even provided rice for this kids when the school is closed for vacation in Kerala, I am not sure about the other states.. Now a days even egg and milk are provided to these students..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

> My dad was a school headmaster (retired few years back) .... and he often narrated about this mid day meal scheme running at his school ... but I saw this in picutures for the first time in my life.


I'll share a real life instance. 
Few years back, me and some people from my company went to a school for tribal children to donate some material we had collected from the township i live in. The mid day meal scheme here is run by ISKON and helped along by Brahmkumaris. On enquiry people around told us that they would love if people could come and volunteer some help (SEVA as they called), so we went back next sunday as well. I was pleasantly surprised to see a group of young ladies from mumbai doing various jobs and one of them told me that this service gives them a lot of inner peace and happiness and the group comes here often.
It was the first time in my life i realized what a huge difference can be created to society by small contributions from an individual and it need not necessarily be money. I'm sure there are many such examples in other parts of country too.
So next time your elders scold the new generation grinning " _Is Desh ka kya hoga_ ", just smile on them. Not everything in our country is rotten.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mitro

XiNiX said:


> *False Flag Troller*
> Had u been a _*Real Indian *_the Bold ones would be Missing in the List.



Reality hurts and some people cannot take it and become Crazy "LoCo"


----------



## Lyrical Mockery

asad71 said:


> 1.That data from wherever you quoted is incorrect. There was not a single Muslim family in the refugee camps. All Muslims went to fight. IA officers entrusted with the job, notably late Brig Sabegh Singh (late Maj Gen and Shaheed e Khalistan), tried their best to convince the Hindu youth to join MB. But they drew a zero. No one was willing. They preferred to stay in the camps as refugees or doing odd jobs with friends / relations in India.
> 
> 2.The reason, not realized by us then, is very simple. Bengalee Hindus are overwhelmingly Nomo Shudro / Lower Cast who believe bearing arm is not their profession. That is why there were no Bengalee regts in British Indian Army and none in IA.
> 
> 3. Our minorities, including Hindus, are happy in BD. They enjoy employment, and economic well being far better than the national average. You are complex-ed; I never belittled them.



yup, you are always right. We Indians are always wrong. Perhaps we should take lessons from experts-of-everythings who roam the internet forums often. no dearth of such experts.


----------



## Chanakyaa

anant_s said:


> I'll share a real life instance.
> Few years back, me and some people from my company went to a school for tribal children to donate some material we had collected from the township i live in. The mid day meal scheme here is run by ISKON and helped along by Brahmkumaris. On enquiry people around told us that they would love if people could come and volunteer some help (SEVA as they called), so we went back next sunday as well. I was pleasantly surprised to see a group of young ladies from mumbai doing various jobs and one of them told me that this service gives them a lot of inner peace and happiness and the group comes here often.
> It was the first time in my life i realized what a huge difference can be created to society by small contributions from an individual and it need not necessarily be money. I'm sure there are many such examples in other parts of country too.
> So next time your elders scold the new generation grinning " _Is Desh ka kya hoga_ ", just smile on them. Not everything in our country is rotten.




Great share Mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

